# Curvage replacing Dimensions



## Mica Vim Toot (Jan 31, 2008)

I've noticed a traffic migration away from Dimboards and I have more than just anecdotal evidence of this. 

The Dimboards have new competition and over the past year the competition, Curvage, has overtaken Dimboards with a clear trend indicating this will continue.

Chew on this:

View attachment graph.jpg


Simple numbers as of 02/01/08:
Dimboards registered members: 16214
Curboards registered members: 21109

Now Dimensions has been around always. If you dig fat, this was the place to go. But in barely a year, "Curvage has bellied up to the bar" as the data shows. 

Why is this? 

Both sites provide a nearly identical product: Fat. Beautiful fat and lots of it.

Both sites do not provide an identical experience though. 

The one difference between the sites is the moderation.

Dimboards moderators- all women. Oppressive and controlling by nature. That's not my view of all women but it is certainly my impression of these women moderators.

In an effort to be polite I will refer to the most egregious examples by their initials only: Tina and Sandy and even AnnMarie to a lesser degree. Whoops, I forgot their initials.

Their behavior in similar moderator positions at other fat forums has been the same. This core of serial moderators is the difference between a stagnant and declining Dimboards and the vibrant and expanding Curvage boards.

Curboard moderators- men. Laissez faire in nature.

It should be no surprise that men, the great bulk of traffic at these two sites, are moving toward Curvage. 

Men don't like being hen-pecked. Just sayin'.

Vim Toot!


----------



## Angel (Jan 31, 2008)

Could be 'cause fakes are kept to a minimum 'round these parts and posters here don't feel the need to create half a dozen handles per e-mail address. :kiss2:

Hmmm Since you're so familiar with Dimensions and since you have *SO MANY* posts under your belt, I bet this is your first and only sign in name, huh? 

We can tell that you love this place so much!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 31, 2008)

As a member of both I feel that Curvage is more "eye candy", where as dimensions is a real community. Curvage I would guess has a lot more lurkers (myself included  ) than Dimensions.


----------



## ripley (Jan 31, 2008)

We're fat chix...at least you could have made it a pie chart.


----------



## James (Jan 31, 2008)

Mica Vim Toot said:


> I've noticed a traffic migration away from Dimboards and I have more than just anecdotal evidence of this.
> 
> The Dimboards have new competition and over the past year the competition, Curvage, has overtaken Dimboards with a clear trend indicating this will continue.
> 
> ...


 
Vim...

thats bollocks.

The gender of the moderator makes no difference. They just enforce conrad's rules and they do that very well. 

This place is a community, first and foremost. Curvage is (from what I've been told) a bit more low-brow.


----------



## Mica Vim Toot (Jan 31, 2008)

ripley said:


> We're fat chix...at least you could have made it a pie chart.



Heh!

Vim Toot!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 31, 2008)

ripley said:


> We're fat chix...at least you could have made it a pie chart.


lol. silly rabbit cake is better than pie.


----------



## Angel (Jan 31, 2008)

ripley, quick make a poll. 

We need to deal with what's really important and accurate here. 

What's better? CAKE or PIE?


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 31, 2008)

ripley said:


> We're fat chix...at least you could have made it a pie chart.



Marry me. Please. :wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh poor disenfranchised men, wherever shall we find a city on the hill which allows us to fap, demand ass-size-rankings, and act like the tactless jerkoffs we are without fear of judgement from  FEMALE MODERATORS ?

CURVAGE, HO!


----------



## Emma (Jan 31, 2008)

If Curvage is so great and thriving why are you here bragging and trying to steal members? lol


----------



## stonefa (Jan 31, 2008)

qwertyman173 said:


> As a member of both I feel that Curvage is more "eye candy", where as dimensions is a real community. Curvage I would guess has a lot more lurkers (myself included  ) than Dimensions.



I second that opinion!


----------



## Observer (Jan 31, 2008)

> The one difference between the sites is the moderation.
> 
> Dimboards moderators-* all women*. Oppressive and controlling by nature.



Huh? Better not tell my wife, kids and grandkids that!

Also, I think Biodiesel needs to watch it if Risible is so dominating and horrible. Personally I've appreciated all her help. 

Wait a minute! Tina just got married and Sandie S-R has been for some time. I think their men need to be told! 

And MissAF? It is reliably reported that she works with the Scouting program. Have they been advised?

I guess that leaves BigBeautifulMe, Heather and SoVerySoft. I must be a real wuz 'cause I haven't felt dominated or controlled by any of them.

As to the purported statistics, I don't know where they're coming from. Certainly not the daily posting count! I think the always gracious and certainly talented Phallodium (who rescued Curvage from oblivion and now serves as its Webmsaster - and is also is a long-term member of the Dimensions Community) would be surprised and flattered to think he was so successful.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 31, 2008)

Curvage may be rapidly growing, but Dims is continuously growing and has been remaining steady, as it has since I snuck my way onto the old boards here a long-ass time ago (long before I was 18, I'll say that much ).

There's a lot of talk that goes on about Dimensions, not all of it positive, and a lot of it having to do with many posters here refusing to accept objectification of women, insisting that FA's are open and honest about their preferences, and encouraging admiring the fat *woman* first, before the _fat_.

Curvage is a lovely site for what it is (hot not-always-fat chicks!), but there's not a lot of taste for SSBBWs over there. That's why I visit multiple fat-related sites:
Dimensions to "meet" awesome people, communicate, and see hot pictures of awesome women from time to time (y'know, as I stumble across 'em ).
Curvage to *fap*.
Expansion Mansion also to *fap*.
Fantasy Feeder to "meet" a few people (when I'm not wading through all the pic-stealers, obvious fakes, and those whose legitimacy I really could give a rat's ass about because they have absolutely no command of the English language, even if it says they're from an English speaking country )
Fat Forums occasionally but not so much since they hid the profile information. :doh:

also, take note: The rules on Dimensions are set by the OWNER, Conrad. _His_ rules are merely enforced by the moderators. Have an issue with the rules and the extreeeeeeeeeeeemely limited censorship here? Take it up with _HIM_, the MAN in control, not the moderators.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 31, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Curvage may be rapidly growing, but Dims is continuously growing and has been remaining steady, as it has since I snuck my way onto the old boards here a long-ass time ago (long before I was 18, I'll say that much ).
> 
> There's a lot of talk that goes on about Dimensions, not all of it positive, and a lot of it having to do with many posters here refusing to accept objectification of women, insisting that FA's are open and honest about their preferences, and encouraging admiring the fat *woman* first, before the _fat_.
> 
> ...


and FF for information on various things related or not related to fat acceptance and pictures to drool over. Note: not advertising


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2008)

Insomnia had me pop over to that other site...like the night I popped over to FF....ack...*L*...sorry...while I knew what the one site would hold, and I went there to pretty much see if any of the men I like out here are lying about what they like ( found one out )...Curvage is just...hmmmmm....blah...like what I imagine a really boring, all ages frat party would be like..was not there long, but, that's the vibe I got. I don't think Dims has anything to worry about...


----------



## Mica Vim Toot (Jan 31, 2008)

Your incomplete quote of me:


> The one difference between the sites is the moderation.
> 
> Dimboards moderators- *all women*. Oppressive and controlling by nature.



Your intent is to imply that I think all women are oppressive and controlling by nature. You have to omit the final sentence of my paragraph in order to accomplish your dishonest purpose so I will post the complete paragraph including that crucial line you knew would make your point moot:


> Dimboards moderators- all women. Oppressive and controlling by nature. _That's not my view of all women but it is certainly my impression of these women moderators_.



My complete quote makes clear that I am speaking of the Dimboards moderators and not all women.

But you knew that. Dishonest journalist. 

Dishonest journalist- talk about redundant!!!




Observer said:


> Huh? Better not tell my wife, kids and grandkids that!*
> are they Dimboard moderators?*
> 
> Also, I think Biodiesel needs to watch it if Risible is so dominating and horrible. Personally I've appreciated all her help.
> ...



We agree about his rapid success. What do you attribute it to?

Vim Toot!


----------



## Friday (Jan 31, 2008)

I think you're just a whiny puke. No quotes necessary.

If you don't like it here simply leave and take your oinkery elsewhere.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 31, 2008)

Mica Vim Toot said:


> Your incomplete quote of me:
> 
> 
> Your intent is to imply that I think all women are oppressive and controlling by nature. You have to omit the final sentence of my paragraph in order to accomplish your dishonest purpose so I will post the complete paragraph including that crucial line you knew would make your point moot:
> ...



Looks like Observer's post went:


----------



## Mica Vim Toot (Jan 31, 2008)

Friday said:


> I think you're just a whiny puke. No quotes necessary.
> 
> If you don't like it here simply leave and take your oinkery elsewhere.



Nice sentiments, oh tolerant resident of Washington State.

Certainly you can't be a resident of Washington DC which you imply is insane in your avatar window because that insane place voted for John Kerry over George Bush, 202,970 to 21,656!

Insane!!!

Vim Toot!


----------



## Suze (Jan 31, 2008)

I've never heard of this place and wanted to take a look. It seems like the majority of the members are fairly young. I like the fact that Dims have a wide range of different age groups. (Makes it a lot more interesting) Dims do also appear more serious to me. 

I may be wrong, but that was my brief expression. 

Don't you have better things to do than bashing this place? Jebbuz.


----------



## Mica Vim Toot (Jan 31, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Looks like Observer's post went:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sez you.

Vim Toot!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 31, 2008)

Friday said:


> I think you're just a whiny puke. No quotes necessary.
> 
> If you don't like it here simply leave and take your oinkery elsewhere.



That summed it up nicely. Utter swine.


----------



## James (Jan 31, 2008)

If all you've joined Dimensions to do is troll, flame-bait, post dodgy graphs, criticize the forum and its moderators then you can probably expect your stay to be a short one...

[ edit ] this whole vomit-stained thread needs to get nuked....


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 31, 2008)

Whine elsewhere, Vomit.


----------



## Friday (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn, out of rep again. I owe you Santa and Shoshy.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 31, 2008)

and your oh not subtle at all reason for posting this Ms Toot?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 31, 2008)

hmmm, toot sweet (rhymes with ass whipe doesnt it?)


----------



## Friday (Jan 31, 2008)

pour le Toot


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 31, 2008)

I am on both forums and I am going to just say what everyone else said as well. This is a community. Not a board for people to just look over pictures with a few threads that mostly are for posting pictures and talkinga bout who is the hottest celeb. If you want stats, compare how many active users we have at any given time versus yours. 

You might have more people joining now, but how many of them ACTUALLY post on the board? Do people have Curvage meetups? Do they make posts about meeting the love of their life there? Do you have special boards dealing with realistic issues and idea for those issues? Do you have a clubhouse for donating members to give out of their pocket to keep Curvage going? Does ANYONE from Dimensions go to Curvage and display the same rude behavior you are giving us here? The answer to all of the above, NO. Because Dimensions has class. Something you obviously lacked when posted what you did about our Mods. They may lay down the law here but it keeps things in order. So lets see how long Curvage lasts with a general sense of respect when your Mods keep an easy going attitude. I may not always agree with our Mods, but I sure as hell respect them. And I would also be 100% behind them it they kicked your trolling ass out of here pronto.

Peace...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 31, 2008)

Gotta say, I totally agree with what most people have said here. I am signed up to both, but use each for totally different reasons. I use Dimensions much much more than Curvage, because as pointed out so many times, Dimensions is a community where I actually feel like I can have a decent conversation. Ive met loads of lovely people on here that I really enjoy talking to and reading there posts etc. 

Curvage to me is totally for the men! LOL, I do pop on every now and then to see if I have messages etc and to see if anyone has stolen my pics (I dont mind), and said anything nice, but I must admit when using curvage I feel a bit like 'rabbit caught in headlights' lol. I like both but I gotta say its Dimensions all the way for me!


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 31, 2008)

Is why you feel the need to compete/ to gloat? THe fat community has always and will always have many diverse opportunities for people to belong. THere is always room for others and where people choose to go is based on their needs. As other posters have said we come here for the community, to have fun, engage in intelligent conversation and develop friendships. Its just poor taste in my humble opinion to go to another site and try to establish how yours is better, more popular and complain about that site when you are not a regular poster. I guess we can chaulk it up to insecurity.
Ruth


----------



## dragorat (Jan 31, 2008)

*I've checked out Curvage on ocassion.There is NO Comparison.Dimensions is a "family".Curvage is a social club.I find more interesting topics here,I find more interesting people here.Curvage to me is a wannabe where Dims is the grand dame of the BBW Comunity.Dimensions has set forth the standard all others of this type "TRY" to emulate.*


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 31, 2008)

Curvage is ok, but Dimensions is BETTER , here there are lots of beautiful ladies on here, ranging from FFA's, to SSBBW's I love it here!!!!


----------



## mango (Jan 31, 2008)

*Dims rulz.

Curvage sux.


'Nuff said.



*


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, as they say, there's lies, damn lies, and then there's statistics. ;-) 

View attachment dim_traffic.jpg


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice.....Conrad.........Gee, I wonder if this scrotum will take YOUR chart & post it on Curvage????


----------



## Lamia (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I went to look at Curvage so I could make an informed decision, but you have to join before you can look at anything apparently. I decided to just say they suck instead with no basis or grounds for my opinion.


----------



## Observer (Jan 31, 2008)

Poor Mica - he didn't even understand that a moderator with a wife had to be a man.

Ignorance and inability to comprehend can be smiled at - even tolerated. 

However, overnight on two other boards his attacks on community members and totally improper posts were removed by other moderators.

With that history, its time for this non-woman moderator (yup - to spell it out, Observer is a male mod, not a woman ) to designate this guy as a troll and give him the boot. 

But, just for the record, this action has nothing to do with the good folks Curvage (with whom we have nothing but good relations - I even post there and chronicled its resurrection for Dim members at the time of its troubles!). It has everything to do with trollish behavior by this individual, and nothing more. 

Now, excuse me. I have to go clean up his messes on the other forums!

Observer


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 31, 2008)

Conrad rules. Curvage and suck Dimensions...... ok... I'll stop being vulgar.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 31, 2008)

That's funny - so the only days this other site even came close to matching the traffic on Dimensions was during the horrible server crash of '07 when there was no Dimensions! 



Webmaster said:


> Well, as they say, there's lies, damn lies, and then there's statistics. ;-)


----------



## mango (Jan 31, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Well, as they say, there's lies, damn lies, and then there's statistics. ;-)



*NICE ONE!!


Did ya notice in that graph that the Dims Forums even had higher traffic than both NAAFA and Curvage even during the server crash/blackout when the boards were down (the sharp dip) in October??



TOOT PWNED!!!

*


----------



## James (Jan 31, 2008)

so what do you reckon "Atomic Vomit" will return as next time? (which of course, I hope, is never)

Coat Mi Vomit ?

Am Victim Too ?

or perhaps, Am I Cot Vomit?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

James said:


> so what do you reckon "Atomic Vomit" will return as next time? (which of course, I hope, is never)
> 
> Coat Mi Vomit ?
> 
> ...



ah, Atomic Vomit.

the legend.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2008)

I bet Dims could take them in a fight too!!!!


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm not sure why any of this matters. I mean, they're web boards, not money makers, per se. It's not like you're each selling hamburgers and stand to make a gazillion dollars if you increase your market. 

Perhaps the paysite women feel differently, in that they Do want the exposure and more board membership increases their pool of potential paying customers, but other than that...it's like saying: We have more members for our thing that's totally free than your thing that's totally free! I'm quite sure the AnnCoulter forum has 5 million viewers, which is many more than Dims or Curvage, but it's not like I'm going to run over and join b/c of numbers. 

We all like what we like. When it comes to free webforums, it's not really a moral choice or an 'i'm better than you!' kind of thing. It's people farting around online when they should be at work or talking to their spouses/kids or taking out the garbage!!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 31, 2008)

Dims is one of the few FA communities I know of where there isn't a "Man the Harpoons!" response whenever the discussion/imagery turns to a woman over 250-ish lbs.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 31, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Conrad rules. Curvage and suck Dimensions...... ok... I'll stop being vulgar.



Yeah I can't type. Thats what I get for trying to think without having eaten. My bad.


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2008)

Dimensions Forums is the only place I've ever seen on the internet in which a
person can have really intelligent interaction with other fat people about fat
related subjects. The quality of interaction in Dimensions is second to none.
Moderation, banning policy, and non-deletion upon request are designed to 
challenge all posters to interact respectfully and become better people.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 31, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Well, as they say, there's lies, damn lies, and then there's statistics. ;-)



HEY~!!!!!!!! I always say that!!!!!!! But it's so true!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 31, 2008)

ripley said:


> We're fat chix...at least you could have made it a pie chart.


Congratulations! You win a Bright Shiny Internets! 

-Rusty


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2008)

Never been to curvage. And now, given the behavior of their so called representative, I never will.

Conga rats, Toot. Well done. Go, you. No really. Go. Scoot. (Oh wait, you're already gone. Bu'bye).


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 31, 2008)

Friday said:


> Damn, out of rep again. I owe you Santa and Shoshy.


Got 'em for ya. 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Well, as they say, there's lies, damn lies, and then there's statistics. ;-)



Statistics-numbers that can be manipulated to
tell a lie, believable to those who will not take
time to analyze the facts.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 31, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> That's funny - so the only days this other site even came close to matching the traffic on Dimensions was during the horrible server crash of '07 when there was no Dimensions!


I'd almost completely succeeded in repressing the memory of those terrible, horrid, bleak days, you insensitive clod! 
<refreshes page to see if we're still here -- whew!>

-Rusty


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mica Vim Toot said:


> Men don't like being hen-pecked. Just sayin'.
> 
> Vim Toot!



Hey! Let's talk about this some more! Oh, wait. You're banned, and therefore muzzled. My bad


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Well, as they say, there's lies, damn lies, and then there's statistics. ;-)



Heh. How convenient to leave out that bit you left in, eh? Methinks there was someone with an agenda here. Someone very familiar.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Tina said:


> Heh. How convenient to leave out that bit you left in, eh? Methinks there was someone with an agenda here.


You're just saying that because you're a man-hating female mod.


----------



## Observer (Jan 31, 2008)

RW, better watch what you say about new bride Tina - someone not familiar with this place might think you were actually serious.

As for the agenda issue, tep. Took me a night's sleep to tumble to the fact the individual's name was an acronym for Atomic Vomit. And yes he has what passes for an agenda of sorts. Those with long memories may recall it.


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2008)

Tina said:


> Heh. How convenient to leave out that bit you left in, eh? Methinks there was someone with an agenda here. Someone very familiar.





Renaissance Woman said:


> You're just saying that because you're a man-hating female mod.



Ya' know, gals, I'm a man and even I could
see that Mica Vim Toot had an agenda. I
actually appreciate the mods for muzzling
stuff like Vim Toot's.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 31, 2008)

I definitely like this board better for intelligent discourse. It's way more stimulating in this regard...and diverse.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 31, 2008)

I do enjoy the DIMS community and contributing to the boards. I even enjoy and learn from others who have different opinions than I do. I do have one request (or question) for Conrad or the Mods who run our little community.

I am wondering about the use of strong curse words within a Forum thread.
I understand some foul language, may be necessary at times - as when quoting a fat hater who spouted off an insult in a restaurant and you want to discuss it with your peeps.

Or, using curse words when directly quoting the names to names of songs, articles, websites, etc.

And, I am familiar with the George Carlin and SNL comedy routines about dirty words and how they change over time. 

Still, it does bother me when posters repeated us curse words for no other reason than to express their emotions or extreme rage. As I understand, Dims has the right to bleep out these words, but lately, I have been seeing a lot of foul language. Does this bother anyone except me? Can't certain words be censored via computer? example: NO F****ING WAY!


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You're just saying that because you're a man-hating female mod.



Well, yes, there's that, Barbs. 

I suppose it's also because I am way too liberal for Atomic Vomit, and had to slap his hand when I moderated in a different place in the past, a few too many times. Between those two things, I am the Anti-Christ. 

We're adults here, Moore. Cussing has never been banned, from what I recall.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Well, as they say, there's lies, damn lies, and then there's statistics. ;-)





Rojodi said:


> HEY~!!!!!!!! I always say that!!!!!!! But it's so true!!!



Actually Mark Twain said it first!

*ducks*


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Heh...this thread gave me a good laugh this morning.

Whatta maroon!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2008)

"Toot" too close to "Tooz". I do not like this! Glad the dude is gone, anyway.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 31, 2008)

Tina said:


> We're adults here, Moore. Cussing has never been banned, from what I recall.



Fuckin' a.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 31, 2008)

All I have to say is that the balance of power here is not necessarily mature so much as it is a 'click' oriented set of power. Maturity would indicate fairness...which is not the case. In addition to the fact that Dimensions is for ADULTS...which is expressed various places throughout the forums, site, and chatroom, yet we cater to an atmosphere of immaturity because of the rules which have been set here-in.

Certain rules I do not at all agree with...others I do. This is the way of all things for every person. However, I do believe that some of the bias of the supposedly 'unbias' and 'fair' judges of this place, hamper the true meaning of fairness.

Punishment, judgement, and fairness here seem to arc towards a single side, punishing, warning, or yelling at the side which is deemed to be the 'bad guy'...yet not research is done, no accounts are taken, and no process is followed. All there is, is immediate, and unrelenting judgement which is rather childish in its lack of research and fore-thought, as well as stunted in its ability to produce a just result.

The moderators are who they are...whether they're men or women makes no difference...it is obvious to me that they are incapable of a well-informed, and well thought out decision...at least as far as has been evidenced. 

In a place where acceptance is supposedly taught...is it not also important to research, delve into, and discover the truth of the matter at hand, getting both parties sides of the story, as well as a third party's opinion, BEFORE passing judgement?

I think it should be. Yet, here we are...in a system, that from my own experience, would make Stalin, or Hitler proud. Insufficient is the system where only the people in power make the decisions upon their less empowered fellows without the advice and vouching of the lesser's peers. It should not be so...no one person should be allowed the power of judge, jury, and executioner all in one fell swoop. Nor should the decision reside within the council of the powerful...but rather in the decisions and advice of the ones not in power.

That's my thoughts on the matter. For better or worse.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 31, 2008)

ZainTheInsane said:


> All I have to say is that the balance of power here is not necessarily mature so much as it is a 'click' oriented set of power. Maturity would indicate fairness...which is not the case. In addition to the fact that Dimensions is for ADULTS...which is expressed various places throughout the forums, site, and chatroom, yet we cater to an atmosphere of immaturity because of the rules which have been set here-in.
> 
> Certain rules I do not at all agree with...others I do. This is the way of all things for every person. However, I do believe that some of the bias of the supposedly 'unbias' and 'fair' judges of this place, hamper the true meaning of fairness.
> 
> ...



:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 31, 2008)

dood. You kiddin'? It's a freakin' bulletin board, for crying out loud, not a small nation.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> dood. You kiddin'? It's a freakin' bulletin board, for crying out loud, not a small nation.



Hahahaha, thank you for making my day.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 31, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> dood. You kiddin'? It's a freakin' bulletin board, for crying out loud, not a small nation.



STOP STIFLING HIS FIRST AMENDMENT RIGHTS YO


----------



## Pandanapper (Jan 31, 2008)

ZainTheInsane said:


> All I have to say is that the balance of power here is not necessarily mature so much as it is a 'click' oriented set of power. Maturity would indicate fairness...which is not the case. In addition to the fact that Dimensions is for ADULTS...which is expressed various places throughout the forums, site, and chatroom, yet we cater to an atmosphere of immaturity because of the rules which have been set here-in.
> 
> Certain rules I do not at all agree with...others I do. This is the way of all things for every person. However, I do believe that some of the bias of the supposedly 'unbias' and 'fair' judges of this place, hamper the true meaning of fairness.
> 
> ...



I'd have to say that sums up my idea about Dims. Of course it could be said about any forum really but coming from someone who has been around this place more says a lot to me. I read about this because the original poster has re-posted this on Curvage so, never hearing of this place, I figured I'd give it a look. 

I've read random posts on here and some from the top posts list and found that both sides in this argument are right. Dims is more for an older crowd, yet has some younger people, and Curvage is for a much younger crowd, yet also has older people. It all just depends on you and what you like to conform to. I admit, I do prefer curvage, but will keep an eye on this place. Ya never know what you may like.

As to why the OP had to be an ass in this way, who knows, but I'm sure he'll let us know on our forums. So long as he doesn't get out of hand there should be no reason to ban him. Of course I haven't seen what he's done hear, but I'm sure the mods idea of baning here is different there from what I have read on Dims forums. 

Anywho, that's my 2 cents on the matter, whether it made any sense or not.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

ugh...nevermind.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 31, 2008)

A good thing to remember when you're unhappy with the way sites such as this one are run: what you perceive from where you sit is often only a small portion of the big picture. You might view a decision as biased or unfair because you yourself are biased toward what you feel to be right, whereas the decision-makers have many other things to consider in the matter and usually, any choice they make will be unpopular to someone.


Oh, and I'm so freakin' sick of hearing the complaints about "cliques". They're going to exist, no matter where you go, or what you do. There are cliques that are snobby and exclusive, and then there are cliques that exist between people of like minds who enjoy each other's company, who allow anyone to join in who wishes and who makes the effort. I've found very few of the former here on Dim. If you feel excluded, it's often (no, not always) because of your own perception. Either way, it's a part of any social gathering, and carping about it isn't going to change it. It's up to you how you deal with it, not anyone else's obligation to fix for you.


----------



## Blondzilla (Jan 31, 2008)

You know I don't post much, but I have to make a comment on this..

There hasn't been this kind of a thread in a while now..its been quiet for a few months now since the last drama.. this persons post did give me a good laugh..and everyones comments rocked it much.

It just confirms why dimensions is the bomb! And it gives us all something to do/fight for/about for a couple of days lol


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Dims forums are a fascist dictatorship...a small developing country? Bwah!  This thread is evermore amusing!


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

Speaking as a more frequent member of the Curvage site here  The boards here at Dims provide such a unique platform for debate within the community which, I would guess, will never be doubted. I mean, this site has been around for quite a long time, it naturally has quite strong foundations. However, it is the content of some debate which more often than not convinces me to resist posting any of my own thoughts 

Also, I said this on the similar thread over at Curvage, I do find this entire argument of "OMG wich sites better" (and I would guess by some people twice my own age) quite pathetic -on both sides- especially since both sites are meant to be of the same community.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 31, 2008)

moore2me said:


> example: NO F****ING WAY!



What's the difference between typing that and typing fucking? You're still gonna read it the same way. Unless when reading to yourself you say No Bleeping way, it doesn't make a difference.

We're all adults here and I for one dont want to be censored.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 31, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Dims forums are a fascist dictatorship...a small developing country? Bwah!  This thread is evermore amusing!



Yeah ... there's even the elusive DOUBLE GODWIN AWARD for mentioning both Hitler AND Stalin in the same sentence 

:eat1:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

_overture said:


> Speaking as a more frequent member of the Curvage site here  The boards here at Dims provide such a unique platform for debate within the community which, I would guess, will never be doubted. I mean, this site has been around for quite a long time, it naturally has quite strong foundations. However, it is the content of some debate which more often than not convinces me to resist posting any of my own thoughts
> 
> Also, I said this on the similar thread over at Curvage, I do find this entire argument of "OMG wich sites better" (and I would guess by some people twice my own age) quite pathetic -on both sides- especially since both sites are meant to be of the same community.



hear hear!

i'm sorry you don't want to post your thoughts, though. i know, we do tend to bite.


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> hear hear!
> 
> i'm sorry you don't want to post your thoughts, though. i know, we do tend to bite.



That's probably more my conceptions rather than anything else tbh


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2008)

holy fuck...the use of the word ' community '...outta control...heh


----------



## moore2me (Jan 31, 2008)

Tina said:


> We're adults here, Moore. Cussing has never been banned, from what I recall.





Blackjack said:


> Fuckin' a.





Ella Bella said:


> What's the difference between typing that and typing fucking? You're still gonna read it the same way. Unless when reading to yourself you say No Bleeping way, it doesn't make a difference.
> 
> We're all adults here and I for one dont want to be censored.



As much as I hate to do it, I'll quote Ronald Reagan . . . "here you go again!"

This time I'm talking about myself. 
- At the top of this page, blue bar, click on the initials "*FAQ*". 
- On the next page, click on the word "*vBulletin FAQ*". 
- On the next page, click on "*Reading and Posting Messages*". 
- Towards the bottom of that list, see the question "*Why have some of the words in my post been blanked?"*

Here's a link and a copy of what it says:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post#faq_vb_censor_explain

(*Direct quote from Dims website*)
*Why have some of the words in my post been blanked?*

Certain words may have been censored by the administrator. If your posts contain any censored words, they will be blanked-out like this: *****.
The same words are censored for all users, and censoring is done by a computer simply searching and replacing words. It is in no way 'intelligent'
(*End quote*)

*How about a little more information on the above rule & censoring?* (I understand your censoring policy on the paysite boards for pictures and have read and understand that policy on cesoring words as well, (ie. Come see me vs. cum see me.)


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

mossystate said:


> holy fuck...the use of the word ' community '...outta control...heh




Do you disagree with "community" then?


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Hell yeah, she disagrees with community! She has anti-social personality disorder, can't ya tell????


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

I think the mods could do a special thing where ten random words are blanked and the posters have to figure out which ones they are!!! It... might be fun??

and "community" could be the first one!


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Hell yeah, she disagrees with community! She has anti-social personality disorder, can't ya tell????



Oh wow. That was very moving


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Aww, shucks...thanks Ovy!


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Aww, shucks...thanks Ovy!



Any time!

When I said community, I was meaning the larger FA community which I assumed both sites were involved in. But hey...


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2008)

_overture said:


> Do you disagree with "community" then?




I disagree with the overusing of the word and the concept. When I see some say ' we ' in trying to garner support for something I find totally asinine, yes, the silly monkey part of my brain takes hold of my eyeballs..and starts spinning them.


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I disagree with the overusing of the word and the concept. When I see some say ' we ' in trying to garner support for something I find totally asinine, yes, the silly monkey part of my brain takes hold of my eyeballs..and starts spinning them.



Well.. what you describe it as then? Whether you deem it overused or not, it remains valid.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Community, Community, Community!!! Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!

Seriously folks, we're living in a _society_ here...


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Community, Community, Community!!! Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously folks, we're living in a _society_ here...



Though within society we form communities.

Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's not true


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 31, 2008)

Late to the party.....did someone say pie?


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

*_Nurse, can I get my meds now?_*


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2008)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been effectively won over by your arguments.

Is this how it's always done?


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes. ALWAYS.


----------



## eumeb (Jan 31, 2008)

i am a member here and at curvage. but i like dim more. curvage is too teen, if you know what i mean.


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh. Then, wow. So it's not just all staged for when all the guests are round?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2008)

Jingle Bells
Jingle Bells
All is well in the community


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh no, it's totally staged -- all the time. Conrad is actually a precocious 12-year old girl living in Belgium. But, s_hhhh_...don't spread it around.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 31, 2008)

mossystate said:


> holy fuck...the use of the word ' community '...outta control...heh





_overture said:


> Do you disagree with "community" then?





LalaCity said:


> Hell yeah, she disagrees with community! She has anti-social personality disorder, can't ya tell????





Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I think the mods could do a special thing where ten random words are blanked and the posters have to figure out which ones they are!!! It... might be fun??
> 
> and "community" could be the first one!





_overture said:


> Any time!
> 
> When I said community, I was meaning the larger FA community which I assumed both sites were involved in. But hey...





LalaCity said:


> Community, Community, Community!!! Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously folks, we're living in a _society_ here...



You guys crack me up. You also remind me of a quote:

*Insanity in individuals is something rare - 
but in groups, parties, nations and epochs, it is the rule. 
Friedrich Nietzsche​*


----------



## elle camino (Jan 31, 2008)

i registered at curvage a while ago (thinking it'd be a lot more like here) and made like three posts before i realized two crucial differences between here and there:
1. dimensions = board for fat people and FAs. curvage = board for chubby admirers to post ganked myspace photos of slightly-to-moderately chubby girls, or skinny girls who've been crudely photoshopped to appear moderately chubby. took me about a day to figure out i am way, way too fat for curvage. 

2. dimensions = has an actual population of female posters. curvage = from what i could tell, has maybe three chicks who post regularly. 

i'm not necessarily knocking curvage, just saying it clearly wasn't the board for me. i don't even really see how it's fair to compare the two places, seeing as one is an actual discussion forum, and one is really just a bulletin board full of random pictures and a minimum of actual conversation. apples and oranges.


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Oh no, it's totally staged -- all the time. Conrad is actually a precocious 12-year old girl living in Belgium. But, s_hhhh_...don't spread it around.



There must be quite a lot of organisation involved in keeping that quiet, surely? But don't worry, the secret is safe with me...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

_overture said:


> There must be quite a lot of organisation involved in keeping that quiet, surely? But don't worry, the secret is safe with me...



Yes. It's called the NAFAA.


That's what they really do!


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Yes. It's called the NAFAA.
> 
> 
> That's what they really do!




Wow. Wasn't this in an episode of Lost?


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Jingle Bells
> Jingle Bells
> All is well in the community



But that doesn't even fit


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

_overture said:


> Wow. Wasn't this in an episode of Lost?



*clutches face, stares at floor*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 31, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i registered at curvage a while ago (thinking it'd be a lot more like here) and made like three posts before i realized two crucial differences between here and there:
> 1. dimensions = board for fat people and FAs. curvage = board for chubby admirers to post ganked myspace photos of slightly-to-moderately chubby girls, or skinny girls who've been crudely photoshopped to appear moderately chubby. took me about a day to figure out i am way, way too fat for curvage.
> 
> 2. dimensions = has an actual population of female posters. curvage = from what i could tell, has maybe three chicks who post regularly.
> ...



Bingo. That's why my postcount here is...larger.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 31, 2008)

I never even heard of Curvage before today.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I never even heard of Curvage before today.




What Jack said. :blink:


----------



## panhype (Jan 31, 2008)

So...... Atomic Toot - banned at Curvage. Comes over here, to drop his revenge.... Oh well then.



elle camino said:


> .... i don't even really see how it's fair to compare the two places, seeing as one is an actual discussion forum, and one is really just a bulletin board full of random pictures and a minimum of actual conversation. apples and oranges.


Yep !!! Like comparing TV and teh interwebs. A given person might get more out of one of these though  Oh well then...


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2008)

ZainTheInsane said:


> The moderators are who they are...whether they're men or women makes no difference...it is obvious to me that they are incapable of a well-informed, and well thought out decision...at least as far as has been evidenced.


Zain, you only say that because you've started enough shit storms to have to have been moderated a number of times. 

People do not see what goes on behind the scenes, and so those who tend to cause trouble and need a certain amount of moderating inevitably feel that they're the only ones getting warnings, posts removed or moderated, or receiving infractions. It's simply not true, and especially when there is a general fight and not just one person trolling for action.

We moderate at the pleasure of Conrad, who gives the guidelines. Any dissatisfaction should be taken up with him. If any time he feels we are unfair, lousy moderators, we'd get the boot, and he sees what's going on, and is also privy to the conversations we mods often have about posts and such before action is taken. Is the moderation perfect? No, we're not robots, just human beings. But we do the best we can. Sorry if you're dissatisfied.


moore2me said:


> *How about a little more information on the above rule & censoring?* (I understand your censoring policy on the paysite boards for pictures and have read and understand that policy on cesoring words as well, (ie. Come see me vs. cum see me.)


Yes, those are generally the words that are censored, and generally the board they are censored on, though there are general rules for behavior on all of the boards and I believe there are some things not allowed in the library, though more when it comes to concepts and not as much with words, but Observer or Ris, please feel free to correct me.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2008)

_overture said:


> But that doesn't even fit



YES IT DOES.


You're just not pushing hard enough


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I never even heard of Curvage before today.



But don't you totally want to join there now?
I think I read somwhere that it's awesome & moderated by men, not women.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 31, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> But don't you totally want to join there now?



No, not really. I'm good.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> No, not really. I'm good.



Dude... It's awesome.
The numbers don't lie, man!


----------



## _overture (Jan 31, 2008)

Tooz said:


> YES IT DOES.
> 
> 
> You're just not pushing hard enough




Give me another chance? promise I can do better.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 31, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Dims forums are a fascist dictatorship



Hey, I like potato chips! (zomg, inside joke)


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 31, 2008)

Angel said:


> ripley, quick make a poll.
> 
> We need to deal with what's really important and accurate here.
> 
> What's better? CAKE or PIE?



I vote for pie....:eat2:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 31, 2008)

sounds like a sausage party.

I've never heard of this place and now it's totally my goal in existence to never ever stumble upon there. but thank you for making this thread anyway. I do love when Gollum comes out of his cave and makes an ass of himself.







so fitting. so uncanny.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jan 31, 2008)

mango said:


> *NICE ONE!!
> 
> 
> Did ya notice in that graph that the Dims Forums even had higher traffic than both NAAFA and Curvage even during the server crash/blackout when the boards were down (the sharp dip) in October??
> ...




LOL!!!

good catch!
:doh:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jan 31, 2008)

i heard 98% of statistics are made up on the spot, and I'm 50% sure that's true


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jan 31, 2008)

This thread exploded to 7 pages in less than 24 hours and it had *NO PICTURES.*
I just had to post.

I am soooo an individual.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2008)

so many thoughts, so many thoughts.

first off, i don't have nearly enough bacon rep for folks in this thread. i'll try to snag y'all when i can.

secondly, i'm so with tina. when you start shitstorms on a regular basis, of *course* you think they are moderating with a 'click' mentality. you think you are singled out, when really, they are just putting you in your place for not playing by the rules set. even if they were modding with a clique mentality, it's really no one's business but conrad's. he's picked his team, and picked them well to suit his needs for his vision for his board. toss off if you don't like it, there are loads of other forums on the internet. find one.

thirdly. seriously. i don't have enough bacon rep.

fuckin' a.

now i have to post angry paperclip man.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 31, 2008)

We chicks speak softly and carry a big stick.:bounce:


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 31, 2008)

supersoup said:


> so many thoughts, so many thoughts.
> 
> first off, i don't have nearly enough bacon rep for folks in this thread. i'll try to snag y'all when i can.
> 
> ...



That's impossible, men (even paperclip ones) never get angry and are totally level headed moderators.

It's those darn women and their "female problems" every month that prevent me from posting boobs and stolen pics, dagnabit!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been on Dimensions since 1994 or 1995 and I enjoy this great community quite a bit.

I'm not leaving anytime soon. In fact, I've never even heard of Curvage until I spotted this thread just now. I'll go take a look but I plan to be here as long as I'm welcome.


Dennis


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>


*
ITS GILLIAN MCKEITH!! *


----------



## troubadours (Jan 31, 2008)

sooo i didnt read this whole thread and i'm probably going to make a lot of enemies saying this but
i don't like curvage, i'm not a fan of the whole "stealing-and-distributing of-photos" and "sneaky ways to score candid pix of bbws in public" tips.

shrug. but thats just me.


----------



## altered states (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't help but think how wonderful it would have been had the original post been left lonely and response-less, just hanging here in the room like a wet fart.


----------



## Mini (Jan 31, 2008)

There once was a man named Vomit
Whose board had naught of worth on it
He heckled and cried
"Come o'er to my side!"
But we Dimmers said, wholly, "fuck it"


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, if he wants to be where the women aren't, I think that's his prerogative.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 31, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> ITS GILLIAN MCKEITH!! *



LMAO!!!


----------



## Observer (Jan 31, 2008)

Once again, just for the record, the OP on this thread was not representative of Curvage or its typical participants. 

Curvage is the successor to the old FatCelebs website using much improved sodtware. Its current webmaster is a participating member of Dimensions with over 600 posts to his credit. 

There is, and always has been, a considerable overlap of persons who are members of both groups. Several of our Dimensions Writers Guild members and Library contributors, including Maltese Falcon, Samster, SCX started at Curvage. I post with some frequency to story search queries at Curvage deep linking to our library. 

The point? We have respect for and friendly relations with Curvage just as we do with numerous other size related sites. I would request that our members not judge Curvage by the actions of one malcontent.


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 31, 2008)

Mini said:


> There once was a man named Vomit
> Whose board had naught of worth on it
> He heckled and cried
> "Come o'er to my side!"
> But we Dimmers said, wholly, "fuck it"



Can I hire you as my staff limerick writer?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, I really got here late. Then had to read the whole thread. All I can say is, my wife has been unusually nice to me lately, could one of you *overbearing, oppressive lady moderators send me a PM just hen-pecking the shit out me.... please?* I happen to like it


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, gee - Nuke Puke came and went before I had a chance to even see this thread.

Guess he's heading back to Curvage and Free Republic to complain about all the people here.......


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 31, 2008)

supersoup said:


> now i have to post angry paperclip man.



I would like my own paperclip man. He moves me. How do you suggest I go about this?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey there, missy....let's leave the big stick carryin' to those who are born with them. 

Though if you're lucky........

My Job Site Sign:

12,053 days with a double entendre/sex joke told to the opposite sex. Whew! Almost lost the streak!



love dubh said:


> We chicks speak softly and carry a big stick.:bounce:


----------



## squurp (Jan 31, 2008)

Mica Vim Toot said:


> I've noticed a traffic migration away from Dimboards and I have more than just anecdotal evidence of this.
> 
> The Dimboards have new competition and over the past year the competition, Curvage, has overtaken Dimboards with a clear trend indicating this will continue.
> 
> ...



Yeah, could you be more sexist? This makes me embarassed to be a guy. 

However, I do think the moderation on the Dimensions website is often too much. There are plenty of times I'd like to post, and then I just end up skipping the whole thing. I doubt it is due to any male/female dynamic though.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 31, 2008)

Mini said:


> There once was a man named Vomit
> Whose board had naught of worth on it
> He heckled and cried
> "Come o'er to my side!"
> But we Dimmers said, wholly, "fuck it"



I just imagined Hugh Laurie reading that to me.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 31, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> sounds like a sausage party.



I love sausage festival!


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 31, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I just imagined Hugh Laurie reading that to me.



Since you mentioned it, I tried it as well. IT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jan 31, 2008)

troubadours said:


> sooo i didnt read this whole thread and i'm probably going to make a lot of enemies saying this but
> i don't like curvage, i'm not a fan of the whole "stealing-and-distributing of-photos" and "sneaky ways to score candid pix of bbws in public" tips.
> 
> shrug. but thats just me.



Nah, I think that's fair. I don't think they do a lot of the second, but definately a ton of the first. I stop by the place from time to time, but it does have that aura of skeevy. I think the BBW/FA ratio here has made this place much more sane.


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2008)

Check out detailed Dimensions detailed stats. It makes very interesting reading.

To view detailed info on Dimensions stats go here: http://www.quantcast.com/dimensionsmagazine.com



> This site reaches approximately 52,755 U.S. monthly uniques. The site caters to a younger, more educated, very slightly female biased audience.The typical visitor uses bbpeoplemeet.com, visits dailymotion.com, and reads The Onion.



Check the pie chart on the left->30% of the regular posters at Dimensions are "Dim Addicts" (you know who you are  ). I am doubtful Curvage could claim that high a percentage of addicts.

Paul.


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree squurp. His post couldn't be anymore sexiest. BTW what is the problem with having women as moderators? As far as I am concerned the Dim mods do a very good moderation of this forum> We ae lucky to have such good an capable moderators. Maybe Vomit has a thing against women moderators since they have in the past banned his sorry...from this place ( and rightly so) and he resents it.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 31, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah ... there's even the elusive DOUBLE GODWIN AWARD for mentioning both Hitler AND Stalin in the same sentence
> 
> :eat1:


As usual, can't rep.
Good catch.
-Rusty


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> I would like my own paperclip man. He moves me. How do you suggest I go about this?



they are handcrafted my pet, by a disgruntled retail worker. he's made of only the finest yellow measuring tape, scrap of paper, rubber band, and paperclips around my office.

:batting:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

Observer said:


> Once again, just for the record, the OP on this thread was not representative of Curvage or its typical participants.
> 
> Curvage is the successor to the old FatCelebs website using much improved sodtware. Its current webmaster is a participating member of Dimensions with over 600 posts to his credit.
> 
> ...



good point. hear!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 1, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow, I really got here late. Then had to read the whole thread. All I can say is, my wife has been unusually nice to me lately, could one of you *overbearing, oppressive lady moderators send me a PM just hen-pecking the shit out me.... please?* I happen to like it



I'm with Daddy. I've been a bad, bad girl and I need a bit of a hen-pecking. On my bottom. :batting:


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 1, 2008)

Can I pleez haz henpeckng? 

View attachment cat-chicken.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Feb 1, 2008)

So the OP doesn't like strong, intelligent and dynamic women moderating the boards? They should just shut up and get with parading their bodies and be done with it right?

To the OP, you don't like it?

Tough titties mate.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree. I find the Curvage boards HIGHLY disturbing.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> So the OP doesn't like strong, intelligent and dynamic women moderating the boards? They should just shut up and get with parading their bodies and be done with it right?
> 
> To the OP, you don't like it?
> 
> Tough titties mate.





Gah! No more rep to give today! :doh:

Shoshie-boo :batting:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2008)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I think it should be. Yet, here we are...in a system, that from my own experience, would make Stalin, or Hitler proud.



Yes, Hitler is very proud.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I disagree with the overusing of the word and the concept. When I see some say ' we ' in trying to garner support for something I find totally asinine, yes, the silly monkey part of my brain takes hold of my eyeballs..and starts spinning them.



Actually, this post makes me feel a greater sense of community with you.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 1, 2008)

oh for fuck's sake, curvage isn't all about objectifying women.

it's about looking at women without having to talk to them too.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2008)

eumeb said:


> i am a member here and at curvage. but i like dim more. curvage is too teen, if you know what i mean.



And Vomit (the OP) is very teen, hence his greater affinity for the teen place. I do feel oddly henpecked by his posts tho.


----------



## ripley (Feb 1, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Marry me. Please. :wubu:



Yes! You've made me so happy! :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> oh for fuck's sake, curvage isn't all about objectifying women.
> 
> it's about looking at women without having to talk to them too.



Nevermind, I wasn't awake enough.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> oh for fuck's sake, curvage isn't all about objectifying women.
> 
> it's about looking at women without having to talk to them too.



Confused here Jason. By this you mean?


----------



## Ample Pie (Feb 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Confused here Jason. By this you mean?


The green smiley should probably give it away.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> The green smiley should probably give it away.




Ok. For some reason I missed that smiley. It is late at night here and I am pretty tired. Time to go to bed maybe.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> And Vomit (the OP) is very teen, hence his greater affinity for the teen place. I do feel oddly henpecked by his posts tho.


I think he's more pre-teen/adolescent emotionally, and his balls never quite dropped. He's very resentful and angry about it, which is why he acts out. Certainly nothing to lose sleep over.


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> oh for fuck's sake, curvage isn't all about objectifying women.
> 
> it's about looking at women without having to talk to them too.



The greatest freedom, blessing, and joy have come in
my life since I have gone beyond objectification of
women, to a REAL appreciation of the person in the
woman's body.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 1, 2008)

Gotta love that Imfree!!!!!!!!! :wubu: Chia obsession, or not!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## eumeb (Feb 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> The greatest freedom, blessing, and joy have come in
> my life since I have gone beyond objectification of
> women, to a REAL appreciation of the person in the
> woman's body.



yes, every human should have such a evolution, but some people don't learn from the past. but every person is different.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> The greatest freedom, blessing, and joy have come in
> my life since I have gone beyond objectification of
> women, to a REAL appreciation of the person in the
> woman's body.



This happened to me as well, except replace learning not to objectify women with picking up on sarcasm.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Oh poor disenfranchised men, wherever shall we find a city on the hill which allows us to fap, demand ass-size-rankings, and act like the tactless jerkoffs we are without fear of judgement from  FEMALE MODERATORS ?
> 
> CURVAGE, HO!




I dunno you.....but I looooove you.


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Gotta love that Imfree!!!!!!!!! :wubu: Chia obsession, or not!
> Hugs, Kara



I know what you mean and I'm working VERY hard to respect my
fellow-posters by keeping as much of that "Chia stuff", in the
"Chia Confessions Thread", as I can. Fun is fun, but kindness
has priority.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

Fap? Know not I this word...

Guessing it's some act within the general category of "wank"....or am I wrong?


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This happened to me as well, except replace learning not to objectify women with picking up on sarcasm.



That, too, BothGunsBlazing, I know Wagimawr's post was 
out of character for him and most likely to be sarcasm,
especially with the green smiley. I really should have 
made a separate post instead of quoting, sorry Guys.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Fap? Know not I this word...
> 
> Guessing it's some act within the general category of "wank"....or am I wrong?


That would be correct. Say the word out loud, repetitively, for several seconds...


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Fap? Know not I this word...
> 
> Guessing it's some act within the general category of "wank"....or am I wrong?




The sound of skin against skin...

(one of them anyway)

"fap"...in my opinion....is a genius sort of word.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 1, 2008)

Observer said:


> Huh? Better not tell my wife, kids and grandkids that!
> 
> Also, I think Biodiesel needs to watch it if Risible is so dominating and horrible. Personally I've appreciated all her help.
> 
> ...





Tina said:


> I think he's more pre-teen/adolescent emotionally, and his balls never quite dropped. He's very resentful and angry about it, which is why he acts out. Certainly nothing to lose sleep over.



And that is why our Moderators are lovely people - They are also human beings with real opinions, feelings, humor, intelligence, and genitals.

In reference to soup's paper"man"clip, I had epifancy. I concluded (albeit it has changed drastically) that paper"man"clip was female. Here is the equation:
Fat chicks rawk = paper"man"clip has tape measure for a belly = fat = paper"man"clip is actually female because Fat Chicks Rawk.
Paper clip "man" = female
Then I realized that paper clip "man" female is looked at daily by a fat chick with red hair and metal sticking into her face. Red haired metal fatty is more awesome than paper clip "man" female.
Fat chicks = awesome.
Paper clip "man" female < fat chicks.
Paper clip "man" female = male.
Red metal-head fatty = awesome female.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Feb 1, 2008)

love dubh said:


> We chicks speak softly and carry a big stick.:bounce:



LEAVE MY STICK ALONE DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Feb 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Yes, Hitler is very proud.



He's also very dead.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Feb 1, 2008)

Tina said:


> Zain, you only say that because you've started enough shit storms to have to have been moderated a number of times.
> 
> People do not see what goes on behind the scenes, and so those who tend to cause trouble and need a certain amount of moderating inevitably feel that they're the only ones getting warnings, posts removed or moderated, or receiving infractions. It's simply not true, and especially when there is a general fight and not just one person trolling for action.
> 
> We moderate at the pleasure of Conrad, who gives the guidelines. Any dissatisfaction should be taken up with him. If any time he feels we are unfair, lousy moderators, we'd get the boot, and he sees what's going on, and is also privy to the conversations we mods often have about posts and such before action is taken. Is the moderation perfect? No, we're not robots, just human beings. But we do the best we can. Sorry if you're dissatisfied.



My dissatifaction stems from the fact that you do not look towards the provoker, but rather punish those who've been provoked. I completely understand I've said and pulled shit. It stands to reason that I've been punished for it, and rightly so.

However, the base assumption that when I was saying something, it was an affront, is incorrect. All I did was point out the flaws in a system where the last person to react to being provoked is punished. That is where my dissatisfaction lies. Instead of taking both participants of a worthless and spiraling argument, and tossing them to their corners, punishing them both...it seems that only the last poster is punished. Which tends to build animosity towards the moderator. 

There are various other issues I have as well...

As far as this being a forum community, and not a small nation...technically our community is the definition of a small nation. We have nationalism, we have pride, and we have representation. The difference is only in the size. So, it stands to reason that it might just be a good idea to RUN a forum community such as this like you would a small nation. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

ZainTheInsane said:


> it stands to reason that it might just be a good idea to RUN a forum community such as this like you would a small nation.



Yeah, but which small nation? I propose Equatorial Guinea...


----------



## Mini (Feb 1, 2008)

Zain, you're not impressing anyone with your ability to make a simple issue maddeningly complex.

It's a private forum. What Conrad says, goes. The mods enforce the rules as best they're able; when you get "taken to task," it's because, hey, they aren't fucking retards and they can see when a person is trying to pull shit. Most moderation is invisible, and I'm sure any of them would tell you the same.

You think they have any real agenda beyond keeping this place from turning into a gigantic hellhole? I don't see it. Seems like a lot of effort to put into a thankless task.

By the way, Hitler AND Stalin in the same post in the same goddamn sentence? Get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Yeah, but which small nation? I propose Equatorial Guinea...




I say Candyland!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh Dear God Zane - _"Don't mention the war!"_


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I say Candyland!



Ok, and youze can be da Pwezidents! As long as you let me into your cabinet (can I be Condi to your Bush?).


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 1, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Oh, and I'm so freakin' sick of hearing the complaints about "cliques". They're going to exist, no matter where you go, or what you do. There are cliques that are snobby and exclusive, and then there are cliques that exist between people of like minds who enjoy each other's company, who allow anyone to join in who wishes and who makes the effort. I've found very few of the former here on Dim. If you feel excluded, it's often (no, not always) because of your own perception. Either way, it's a part of any social gathering, and carping about it isn't going to change it. It's up to you how you deal with it, not anyone else's obligation to fix for you.



I have to admit and it is true that the board is rather "cliquish" although, as mentioned before in this thread, I still enjoy some of the discussions here overall but yeah I do see this this more or less in most forums I visit, have visited and ran (since I was a board owner/admin for years of my own board). Seems to be the nature of the beast so to speak...a lot of people know each other longer and they are going to come together more in a circle. That's natural.

I tend to stand my own ground and just like my life off-line, I never find myself really fitting into any cliques or feeling that sense of belonging although I can still enjoy the forums and socialize to some degree with others. I come to expect this and see that I can find comfort outside of the margins of the venn diagram as a loner. It is what it is so one can't expect any cliques to not be present on a discussion board. 

However it is also true that this might cause some people to lurk more than post.

Also have never heard of the site Curvage until now. I've just heard of Fat Forums (which is more sexually oriented it seems).


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

CCC, I've said this many times, and for those of you who have read it more times than you'd like, please ignore.

If by cliques, you mean an exclusive group that no one is allowed to join (the actual definition of the word), then I'll have to disagree with you. If you mean people who seem to know each other well, are fond of each other and have, or have not, met IRL (and those who have met and get along famously are even that much closer) and some times speak in lingo specific to that friend or few friends, then I will say, yeah, sure. Thing is, that happens with every group of people, but no one except trolls and extremely annoying people are ignored in the way an actual clique would ignore people. Sometimes, it just takes somewhat frequent posting to register on the general richter scale.

The dynamic we have here is that there are many members, and many, many posts per day. It seems crazy to say, but at under 100 posts, you're barely on the radar of many people, given the sheer volume of threads and posts on the various boards. Somewhere around 200-300 posts the person really starts to be noticed, unless they distinguish themselves early on in some way that allows us to remember you. I remember you because your sweetie is a sweetie and I've met him early on. Also, we've PM'd (did I answer you anywhere other than in my head? I'm terrible at that, please let me know).

Once you have most posts under your belt and you've started some threads, and have let us get to know you better, you then become part of the so-called clique, in a way. Really, this is just an amazing group of people who are intelligent, funny, compassionate, brave, and who have reached out to other members to help in many, many ways.

So whenever someone credible cries "clique!" I have to make a post similar to this one (maybe I should save it in a Word doc for next time ) and know that yesterday's newbie is today's adored community member. It's just kinda the way it goes in larger forums especially, IME.

And Zain, the hyperbole and over the top drama is amusing, but really, we recognize that no one likes to be moderated; you are no different in that way. Thing is, even in a court of law, you can complain all you want about being egged on, but if you are the first one to throw a blow, you will likely be found to be the guilty one, every single time. Doesn't always work that way here, but sometimes it is. We try to let people work things out themselves (after all, we are adults here...) until it just spins too far out of control Moderation is often on a case by case basis here, and is often discussed by us mods on our own board. We may sometimes disagree on who needs moderation and who doesn't, but it's a somewhat rare occurrence. That is all I will say on the matter now.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I agree. I find the Curvage boards HIGHLY disturbing.


 
A lot of us find Atomic Vomit to be EXTREMLY disturbing.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 1, 2008)

Tina said:


> CCC, I've said this many times, and for those of you who have read it more times than you'd like, please ignore.
> 
> If by cliques, you mean an exclusive group that no one is allowed to join (the actual definition of the word), then I'll have to disagree with you. *If you mean people who seem to know each other well, are fond of each other and have, or have not, met IRL (and those who have met and get along famously are even that much closer) and some times speak in lingo specific to that friend or few friends, then I will say, yeah, sure. Thing is, that happens with every group of people, but no one except trolls and extremely annoying people are ignored in the way an actual clique would ignore people. Sometimes, it just takes somewhat frequent posting to register on the general richter scale.*



What I bolded is what I meant and that is why I chose to explain myself carefully because what you wrote is where the nature of my post rested. I never meant anything along the lines of saying cliques meant being intentionally excluded or pushed out as the unbolded section defines clique. That to me means people are being rude on purpose and unfriendly outright and that's not a vibe I've gotten here or at least can spot (in my experience for the time being)

My post wasn't a slight or attack against the board as I DO (and did mention) that I enjoy the board...it was saying that to expect there not to be cliques in the definition that was bolded is unrealistic. Almost all boards have these for one reason or another and I except and come to expect this.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 1, 2008)

Can't believe I missed AV's latest bungee-posting. AND I never heard of Curvage (thought it was a cereal). AND I like the nickname "Nuke Puke". What a fun thread!


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

I never took your post to be an attack, CCC, and I hope you didn't think I did. I was addressing you, but also speaking in general, since you aren't the first to say it and won't be the last. Given what you said about boards you've been on and moderated, it is evident you know the drill. 

As for AV... Eh. As a scrawny old sea captain with extremist views, he's no great shakes. Just a PITA when he wants to be.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 1, 2008)

Tina said:


> Just a PITA when he wants to be.



I bought a pita once at 7-11. It was good.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, then, you have at it, Caveboy.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 1, 2008)

Tina said:


> I think he's more pre-teen/adolescent emotionally, and his balls never quite dropped. He's very resentful and angry about it, which is why he acts out. Certainly nothing to lose sleep over.



You'd think an old man like him would know better.  Oh well, I guess he's not being kept busy enough -- maybe he should take up shuffleboard?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Ok, and youze can be da Pwezidents! As long as you let me into your cabinet (can I be Condi to your Bush?).




Pretty girl..you can do whatever you want to my bush...



oh..

Wait.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 1, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Pretty girl..you can do whatever you want to my bush...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost wonder if Dick Cheney would fit into this conversation somewhere...



oh never mind.





Although it wouldn't surprise me if Dick hangs out at Curvage...


----------



## Jane (Feb 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I do enjoy the DIMS community and contributing to the boards. I even enjoy and learn from others who have different opinions than I do. I do have one request (or question) for Conrad or the Mods who run our little community.
> 
> I am wondering about the use of strong curse words within a Forum thread.
> I understand some foul language, may be necessary at times - as when quoting a fat hater who spouted off an insult in a restaurant and you want to discuss it with your peeps.
> ...



You're gonna want to put me on ignore then. No, really.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I almost wonder if Dick Cheney would fit into this conversation somewhere...



There's always room for Dick!

Oh, wait...


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> There's always room for Dick!
> 
> Oh, wait...




^5

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I almost wonder if Dick Cheney would fit into this conversation somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he does. I mean, it wasn't by his choice but some one made a "here is a picture of my girlfriend thread" and it was clearly a picture of Dick Cheney off in the distance wearing a thong or something bent over next to a diving board. 

totally candid.


----------



## Jane (Feb 1, 2008)

_overture said:


> Speaking as a more frequent member of the Curvage site here  The boards here at Dims provide such a unique platform for debate within the community which, I would guess, will never be doubted. I mean, this site has been around for quite a long time, it naturally has quite strong foundations. However, it is the content of some debate which more often than not convinces me to resist posting any of my own thoughts
> 
> Also, I said this on the similar thread over at Curvage, I do find this entire argument of "OMG wich sites better" (and I would guess by some people twice my own age) quite pathetic -on both sides- especially since both sites are meant to be of the same community.



As a 54-year old who doesn't know what she wants to be when she grows up, let me assure you..there is no such thing as maturity. And if there is, you really don't want it. Seriously. My friends who are 80 and immature are much more fun than "mature" 23 year olds (except Casey).


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Pretty girl..you can do whatever you want to my...



Um, fwuh..:wubu:


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

Jane said:


> You're gonna want to put me on ignore then. No, really.




Oh gosh, me too.

I find unsolicited advice, often scary and motherly in tone, especially from someone who doesn't know a fucking THING about me or the other people they are addressing, as well as having little in the way of common perspective, really offensive. I wonder if that can be bleeped out as well?


Shiny clean and happy!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Dick Cheney...wearing a thong...



Ok...you just blew all the hot girl on girl talk completely to hell with that one... 

View attachment smileyPuking.gif


----------



## Jane (Feb 1, 2008)

ZainTheInsane said:


> My dissatifaction stems from the fact that you do not look towards the provoker, but rather punish those who've been provoked. I completely understand I've said and pulled shit. It stands to reason that I've been punished for it, and rightly so.
> 
> However, the base assumption that when I was saying something, it was an affront, is incorrect. All I did was point out the flaws in a system where the last person to react to being provoked is punished. That is where my dissatisfaction lies. Instead of taking both participants of a worthless and spiraling argument, and tossing them to their corners, punishing them both...it seems that only the last poster is punished. Which tends to build animosity towards the moderator.
> 
> ...



Did you HONESTLY as an ADULT just call, "Not Fair?"

No, really, did you?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Ok...you just blew all the hot girl on girl talk completely to hell with that one...




Hey....you are just two hours away from me!....let's meet for coffee and sexual rubbing of bits.


(there....back on track..just here to help)


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Hey....you are just two hours away from me!....let's meet for coffee and sexual rubbing of bits.



*Glub*:wubu:... ok, but I'm more of a tea-drinker, and, uh....


*_thunk_*


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> *Glub*:wubu:... ok, but I'm more of a tea-drinker, and, uh....
> 
> 
> *_thunk_*



Actually, so I am I. 

I'm English, so this explains much.

Speaking of:


So...Tea and Spanking then?..To keep the stereotype alive?



The coy act is so charming I might have to throw you over my shoulder and take you back to my lair.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

Why do I like making women nervous so much? 

I mean...if I actually flirt with a woman in person and she gets all flustered and responsive and nervous...I get SO turned on.


Submissive with men...Domme with women.....ha!

Sorry LaLa....I am utterly harmless...I swear.

Nice flower, tho.

Cute.:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 1, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> So...Tea and Spanking then?..To keep the stereotype alive?



Just for the record it is Spanky not Spanking. 

"Tea and Spanky", my dear. And yes, to be in the company of tea would be divine. 

Spanking is my father.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Just for the record it is Spanky not Spanking.
> 
> "Tea and Spanky", my dear. And yes, to be in the company of tea would be divine.
> 
> Spanking is my father.





Hello darling man.


Tea?..company of tea? Surely you meant "thee".

Then your new name could be "Lucky Bastard".


----------



## Spanky (Feb 1, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Then your new name could be "Lucky Bastard".



Boy, you ain't kiddin'!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> So...Tea and Spanking then?



Hmmm...*_strokes chin thoughtfully_* ...I think tea and a little light B & D could be arranged...

_Crumpets_, I mean! Tea and crumpets...

Damn you English and your hot, flustering ways!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

Right about here I would make a joke about tying you up and feeding you scones with dev cream....but people would think I had suddenly changed sides on the feeder issue..


So.....lets just say...um..

Fuck...I have flirted myself into a corner...what to do...what to do..


Martinis!


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 1, 2008)

This is how I look at it web forums are like cola, theres Coke(Dims), Pepsi(Fat Forums) and RC(Curvage), everyone got there favorite, I for one am a Pepsi man but that doesn't mean I don't like a Coke every now and then. You see it all depends on what you think tastes good not everyone is gonna like Curvage and the same can be said for Dimensions or any web forum for that matter it's all about finding the right place that fits your needs.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 1, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> This is how I look at it web forums are like cola, theres Coke(Dims), Pepsi(Fat Forums) and RC(Curvage), everyone got there favorite, I for one am a Pepsi man but that doesn't mean I don't like a Coke every now and then. You see it all depends on what you think tastes good not everyone is gonna like Curvage and the same can be said for Dimensions or any web forum for that matter it's all about finding the right place that fits your needs.



And only one is good enough to be mixed with alcohol!


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 1, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> And only one is good enough to be mixed with alcohol!



Ummm..Yeah *points to sig*


----------



## _overture (Feb 1, 2008)

Jane said:


> As a 54-year old who doesn't know what she wants to be when she grows up, let me assure you..there is no such thing as maturity. And if there is, you really don't want it. Seriously. My friends who are 80 and immature are much more fun than "mature" 23 year olds (except Casey).



Haha  Yeah, I see what you mean. I guess I'd like to think there's a time and a place for it


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

Jesus Christ-in-a-Kayak, I could use a stiff one right now...

Drink, that is, stiff drink...

(what's the innuendo count, mods?  )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2008)

Jane said:


> As a 54-year old who doesn't know what she wants to be when she grows up, let me assure you..there is no such thing as maturity. And if there is, you really don't want it. Seriously. My friends who are 80 and immature are much more fun than "mature" 23 year olds (except Casey).



Reminder why I don't make friends based on age...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2008)

Mica Vim Toot said:


> Dimboards moderators- all women. Oppressive and controlling by nature. That's not my view of all women but it is certainly my impression of these women moderators.
> 
> In an effort to be polite I will refer to the most egregious examples by their initials only: Tina and Sandy and even AnnMarie to a lesser degree. Whoops, I forgot their initials.



Don't forget Randi! She's pretty evil too! And Ginny, she mods over something. And Dee! And Observer. Bitch by association. 

At HB I overheard Ann Marie say the only reason she does the mod thing is so she can be cruel to people since it's not legal to run over children where she lives.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2008)

Mica Vim Toot said:


> Dimboards moderators- all women. Oppressive and controlling by nature. That's not my view of all women but it is certainly my impression of these women moderators.
> 
> In an effort to be polite I will refer to the most egregious examples by their initials only: Tina and Sandy and even AnnMarie to a lesser degree. Whoops, I forgot their initials.
> 
> ...




Boy, there really are few things more appealing than a smug newbie. 

I tell you...this is one HAWT guy. Between the bullshite charts, the putdown of rather selfless mods, and the sexist tone throughout, how can a girl resist?


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 1, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Jesus Christ-in-a-Kayak, I could use a stiff one right now...
> 
> Drink, that is, stiff drink...
> 
> (what's the innuendo count, mods?  )


In-your-endo! Does that count too?
As a long term member on both forums i find that their both fun within they're own capacity. Why would i want to deprive myself and pick sides when i can have the best of both worlds?
We're all here for our own reasons. TO be fair tim voot(is that his name?) is an unknown poster on curvage and is subsequently unwelcome there too. We should ignore the dirge of dolts who insist one must be better than the other. They should simply be. Love and peace!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Can't believe I missed AV's latest bungee-posting. AND I never heard of Curvage (thought it was a cereal). AND I like the nickname "Nuke Puke". What a fun thread!


I started calliong that guy "Nuke Puke" a few years on another board that shall remain nameless. I guess he's one of the constants in life, because he's still the same old jerk he was back then.....


----------



## gtasaf (Feb 1, 2008)

_Note: This message is also posted on the Curvage boards in our thread about this topic._

Dear members of Curvage and Dimensions:

We understand that tension has been manufactured by the member "Atomic Vomit" and his many aliases by his creation of a thread comparing Curvage and Dimensions. Please understand that he does not represent the opinion of the moderating staff at Curvage and we assume, based on the thread over at Dimensions that he does not represent the moderator's opinions there either. While no doubt there exist some differences in the preferences and moderation policies between Dimensions and Curvage, please understand that we as a community wish to support and co-exist with Dimensions since our margin of overlap represents the active majority of both communities. Curvage and Dimensions each have their strengths and it would be naive to say that one site is superior to the other based upon narrow and subjective judgements.

The opinions of "Atomic Vomit" (and other aliases) do not reflect the opinions of the Curvage majority. Our forums have coexisted for many years and we must strive to continue to do so for the sake of those values we share.

Andy AKA gtasaf
On behalf of the Curvage Moderators


----------



## altered states (Feb 1, 2008)

gtasaf said:


> The opinions of "Atomic Vomit" (and other aliases) do not reflect the opinions of the Curvage majority. Our forums have coexisted for many years and we must strive to continue to do so for the sake of those values we share.



Why wasn't this guy in Oslo, 1993?


----------



## moore2me (Feb 1, 2008)

gtasaf said:


> _Note: This message is also posted on the Curvage boards in our thread about this topic._
> 
> Dear members of Curvage and Dimensions:
> 
> ...


*
Sweet.*. . . .


----------



## Robbie G. (Feb 1, 2008)

Just to drop a line to this thread. I've been hanging out with the Dim community at this site since, oh,1998. I'm not sure when exactly. But I give all those who make it at all possible,A BIG TWO THUMBS UP! Conrad, and all the girls run a tight ship and it works. I remember the big crash and Dim was gone for a couple of days. Whew!!! Dims is #1


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 1, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Don't forget Randi! She's pretty evil too! And Ginny, she mods over something. And Dee! And Observer. Bitch by association.
> 
> At HB I overheard Ann Marie say the only reason she does the mod thing is so she can be cruel to people since it's not legal to run over children where she lives.



OMG.. I snorted Pepsi out of my nose!! LMAO!


----------



## Jane (Feb 1, 2008)

Sure, I come home from my usual Friday night drunken bacchals, and I find you people talking in tongues.

I'll read this shit in the morning and LAUGH. Right now, my head is nearly spinning and I'm going to go make some dinner.


----------



## Jane (Feb 1, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Reminder why I don't make friends based on age...



Will you marry my son and do whatever is necessary? Please?


----------



## Observer (Feb 1, 2008)

gtasaf said:


> _Note: This message is also posted on the Curvage boards in our thread about this topic._
> 
> Dear members of Curvage and Dimensions:
> 
> ...



Thank you - I said as much myself several dozen posts back.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Feb 1, 2008)

Mini said:


> Zain, you're not impressing anyone with your ability to make a simple issue maddeningly complex.



Impressing someone would mean that I actually had a care as to what others think of me, as opposed to stating what I think, in the order I think it. Thus, not trying to impress, nor attempting. Just giving my thoughts from my convoluted, and grammatically inaccurate mind (which can't spell well either).



> It's a private forum. What Conrad says, goes. The mods enforce the rules as best they're able; when you get "taken to task," it's because, hey, they aren't fucking retards and they can see when a person is trying to pull shit. Most moderation is invisible, and I'm sure any of them would tell you the same.



Really? I thought it was a public forum, where anyone was welcome to come and go as they please, without hindrance, as long as they are over a certain age, and respected the rules...and only in certain instances, to my apparently meek understanding, will a person be punished before they are warned (for each instance, assuming they are indeed separate instances).



> You think they have any real agenda beyond keeping this place from turning into a gigantic hellhole? I don't see it. Seems like a lot of effort to put into a thankless task.



Everyone has an agenda, an opinion, and a perception of their own. The job of moderating, to my understanding, is to attempt to set aside your opinion, agenda, and perception...in essence, set aside your individuality, and moderate with the most even-handed, and just temperment, and process possible. Thus adhering to the rules, and following them as well as any rule can be followed, given their (the rule(s)) inability to be flexible towards a situation. Thus, working off the facts and views of others to obtain what they need to judge the situation properly.

And I doubt it is thankless, as Conrad, and many other members thank them regularly for what they do. In fact, from what I've seen, Conrad has thanked them countless times because he appreciates what they do so much. In addition, I believe there was a thread or two involving thanks towards them...



> By the way, Hitler AND Stalin in the same post in the same goddamn sentence? Get the fuck over yourself.



In the reference I made, pertaining to the idea I was trying to get across, it made sense, and they fit well together in that sense. And as for getting over myself...I will follow in your fine example


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 1, 2008)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Really? I thought it was a public forum, where anyone was welcome to come and go as they please, without hindrance, as long as they are over a certain age, and respected the rules...and only in certain instances, to my apparently meek understanding, will a person be punished before they are warned (for each instance, assuming they are indeed separate instances).



It's a privately owned and ran board, and in truth, Conrad has the right to ban anyone he doesn't like. It can't be compared to a small nation in that; it's more like a business than a political entity.

Another thing that separates it from a political entity? If you don't like it here, you don't need all sorts of paperwork to leave. You just click "log out" and don't come back.

Or you could just troll threads, I guess.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

Can we get some kind of extradition/deportation treaty going with regard to this thread?


----------



## Observer (Feb 1, 2008)

Probably not - both here and at Curvage the community members are doing a fine job of proving the underlying sense of common values. 

Censuring anyone or closing the thread would just lend credence to the idea that the mods here are a bunch of ban-happy control-freaks


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 1, 2008)

Heh...I was just kidding...all this small nation talk...but maybe we should shoot off a letter to the U.N. about applying for statehood or something...

Fatties of the world unite!


----------



## BigJB1974 (Feb 2, 2008)

I like dimensions better.


----------



## imfree (Feb 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Heh...I was just kidding...all this small nation talk...but maybe we should shoot off a letter to the U.N. about applying for statehood or something...
> 
> Fatties of the world unite!



Just wait and see! We'll start FatLand as an island nation
of the world's fattest people in the middle of nowhere, 
far from all fat-haters. Because fat people are very 
intelligent, in less than 10 years, we'll have the richest
country on Earth, and being away from all the fat-hate
that is REALLY killing us, we'll live far longer, healthier
lives than the rest of the f**ked-up world around us!
There will be no obese-police in our restaurants.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

imfree said:


> Just wait and see! We'll start FatLand as an island nation



Our very own Fatopia.


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2008)

gtasaf said:


> _The opinions of "Atomic Vomit" (and other aliases) do not reflect the opinions of the Curvage majority._


You know, I had a feeling about that... 

I haven't gone over to look at your board, based upon what I've read, but as a mod, no hard feelings. I know that AV only speaks for AV. And the voices in his head.

Thanks for posting. 

Oh, and BTW, let us all not forget that we do have a male mod amongst us: Observer.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Feb 2, 2008)

BigJB1974 said:


> I like dimensions better.



Me too...

Just cause I see some things that are, in my opinion, correctable...does not mean that I dislike the community. Far from it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Feb 2, 2008)

First, I want to say that cliques or no cliques, I don't care. They're the nature of life and human interaction. However, I think you're playing a game of semantics here. There may not be Dims mandated rules that keep people from joining certain social groups, but that doesn't mean there aren't cliques. Any fat person knows there are ways that social groups have to keep others out, even if there aren't nailed down rules for the purpose. Cliques happen and that's life--definition or no. Further, I don't think it's all that unacceptable, so long as people aren't being mistreated and the moderators are really good at making sure that people aren't.



Tina said:


> CCC, I've said this many times, and for those of you who have read it more times than you'd like, please ignore.
> 
> If by cliques, you mean an exclusive group that no one is allowed to join (the actual definition of the word), then I'll have to disagree with you. If you mean people who seem to know each other well, are fond of each other and have, or have not, met IRL (and those who have met and get along famously are even that much closer) and some times speak in lingo specific to that friend or few friends, then I will say, yeah, sure. Thing is, that happens with every group of people, but no one except trolls and extremely annoying people are ignored in the way an actual clique would ignore people. Sometimes, it just takes somewhat frequent posting to register on the general richter scale.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaitiDee (Feb 2, 2008)

I only read a few pages of this thread because ... well ... it just got to be too much "CRVGSX, DIMSRLZ." But that's just a tiny disclaimer.

That graph is probably incorrect, whether it meant to be or not. I actually do think Dims has far more members, active or not.

All of this talk about Dims being a family and Curvage being an all ages frat-party is actually true. But that's exactly why I prefer Curvage. Now, Curvage, in my opinion, has gone down recently. I haven't visited much and I've tried to start visiting here more. But I really have a hard time feeling welcomed here. Maybe its my own fault and I just need to jump in both feet first. But you're all so established here that its really hard to feel a part of that. I didn't feel that way over at Curvage.

The age/maturity difference is also a factor, as mentioned. I think Curvage has a younger demographic, which of course appeals to me. Not to say that maturity is overrated, because some of the threads over there are just ridiculous and should probably be mod-deleted.

...Which brings me to my last point. Gender-related or not, this boarded is WAY more moderated and a bit too censored for my taste. It works for you guys - and that's great. They've kept this site going for a long time and people still love coming here. But its a definite difference between the two and I know I'm not alone in believing you have much more right to your freedom of speech there.

*jumps off soapbox*


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2008)

Curvage Sucks, Dims Roolz.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Feb 2, 2008)

CaitiDee said:


> I only read a few pages of this thread because ... well ... it just got to be too much "CRVGSX, DIMSRLZ." But that's just a tiny disclaimer.
> 
> That graph is probably incorrect, whether it meant to be or not. I actually do think Dims has far more members, active or not.
> 
> ...



I think it seems more moderated than it is, really.

I will go with you on the age demo, tho, as you're right; there aren't enough young people here (at least those that post regularly). It's just, many of the people on Curvage (the loudest, really) are not the kind of people you'd want to spend the day with, in my opinion. There are good people there, but too many use it as their outlet for sexual desires without any care to not be awkward and just act like a human being. Not that that problem isn't with many of the posters here as well (lord knows), but having "adults" here makes this place a little nicer to stop by.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 2, 2008)

gtasaf said:


> _Note: This message is also posted on the Curvage boards in our thread about this topic._
> 
> Dear members of Curvage and Dimensions:
> 
> ...



Hey Andy, thanks for stopping by. AV has a history of causing problems; it's apparently the greatest joy in his life (what? Did they close freepers down or something? Usually he can be found skulking around there).

I've always felt like there's lots of room on the "internets" for all kinds of groups. Best of luck with Curvage. I'd love to lurk and see what you're all about, and maybe join in, but I don't want to have to register to do that. Is there any way to read without registering that I missed?

Anyhow, I wish you well. No hard feelings, just lots of empathy for having to deal with AV. We know how he is.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

CaitiDee said:


> this board is WAY more moderated and a bit too censored for my taste.



Yeah, Dims is way more moderated ("censored," if you must)...but I think it has to be.

I only popped over to Curvage because of this flame-war sparked by Toot/Vomit/Whatever-His-Name-Is and was really put off by the misogynistic, ugly tone of the first several posts on their discussion of this whole dispute...("Fat, ugly whale" and "power-happy bitch" talk...yuck!)

So I'm happy that this is a safe place for women who aren't necessarily 21, only moderately plump, or "hot" wank fodder by those guys' definition...

...as far as women members are concerned, it just didn't feel like a welcoming board for any but the youngest, hottest (by their "standards," anyway) web models...

...but that's just my own impression...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2008)

I've said it before but I'll say it again because it bears repeating. The whole "clique" accusation is really so badly beaten to death by sore losers with uninteresting and unpopular opinions. If you see a group of people you know and you go over and begin talking with them Zain, are you a part of a clique? If someone comes over and presents a concept that no one agrees with are you all an evil empire of sadistic whores who won't give newbies a chance? When the noob get rambunctions and causes a nasty finger pointing scene and those in authority muzzle and drag him off pushing and shoving the whole way is this then proof of what the noob has been trying to say all along?  For goodness sake Zain, no one has to agree with ANYTHING you say. No one. Just because no one embraces your ideas it is not proof of anything other than that. Stop taking it personally. There are guerillas chasing kids through the woods with meat cleavers. I really don't think this issue deserves all the grandstanding you've been doing here.


----------



## panhype (Feb 2, 2008)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> ... I've just heard of Fat Forums (which is more sexually oriented it seems).


That's right. Its main purpose is to promote paysites and related matters. But you also can find discussions there.



Blackjack said:


> It's a privately owned and ran board, and in truth, Conrad has the right to ban anyone he doesn't like. ...



That may be true. But only in an extremely theoretical perspective. Practically, dimensions, with all its history, stands for a perspective of acceptance and diversity. A perspective which is, so i would think, Conrad's own perspective. And which explains why Conrad invests so much into this board. Banning people for arbitrary reasons would contradict this perspective and severely undermine the reason why dimensions is here in the first place. That's why you don't see it happening.


----------



## Jane (Feb 2, 2008)

panhype said:


> That's right. Its main purpose is to promote paysites and related matters. But you also can find discussions there.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true. But only in an extremely theoretical perspective. Practically, dimensions, with all its history, stands for a perspective of acceptance and diversity. A perspective which is, so i would think, Conrad's own perspective. And which explains why Conrad invests so much into this board. Banning people for arbitrary reasons would contradict this perspective and severely undermine the reason why dimensions is here in the first place. That's why you don't see it happening.




Far, far fewer people are banned here than other boards I frequent. In fact, I've banned two people in the last month on the board I moderate. They are the first two I have banned in years, but gentle reminders, nudges, and my cluex4 didn't work, so I saw no alternative.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2008)

panhype said:


> That may be true. But only in an extremely theoretical perspective. Practically, dimensions, with all its history, stands for a perspective of acceptance and diversity. A perspective which is, so i would think, Conrad's own perspective. And which explains why Conrad invests so much into this board. Banning people for arbitrary reasons would contradict this perspective and severely undermine the reason why dimensions is here in the first place. That's why you don't see it happening.



That's very true, and an excellent point.

I never said or implied that he or the mods would do something like that, all things considered. However, he is still able to, which is the point that I was trying to make.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Yeah, Dims is way more moderated ("censored," if you must)...but I think it has to be.
> 
> I only popped over to Curvage because of this flame-war sparked by Toot/Vomit/Whatever-His-Name-Is and was really put off by the *misogynistic, ugly tone of the first several posts on their discussion of this whole dispute...("Fat, ugly whale" and "power-happy bitch" talk...yuck!)*
> 
> ...



Not to stir up some more shit but you guys said some pretty nasty things about Curvage so what do you expect?


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 2, 2008)

Those attitudes have been around long before this thread.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Not to stir up some more shit but you guys said some pretty nasty things about Curvage so what do you expect?



Yeah, there have been some, er, _uncomplimentary_ things said about Curvage in this thread, but _nothing_, IMO, on the level of venom and nastiness contained within the first part of their thread over there (just the first half -- after that it calms down and gets more level-headed..)

I've read both threads all the way through (granted, ours is, like, a bajillion times longer)...and that's my take...again, just _my_ take...


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 2, 2008)

CaitiDee said:


> I only read a few pages of this thread because ... well ... it just got to be too much "CRVGSX, DIMSRLZ." But that's just a tiny disclaimer.
> 
> That graph is probably incorrect, whether it meant to be or not. I actually do think Dims has far more members, active or not.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have a hard time feeling welcomed here to, I don't know why but theres just something about this place that puts me off, I think it's all the drama that goes on here.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyhoo, I'm not trying to fan the flames (I swear!), I just wouldn't feel particularly comfortable there myself...(admittedly, that _was _the only thread I actually read, but 'twas enough for me).

But to each his own...

God bless the internets!


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Yeah, there have been some, er, _uncomplimentary_ things said about Curvage in this thread, but _nothing_, IMO, on the level of venom and nastiness contained within the first part of their thread over there (just the first half -- after that it calms down and gets more level-headed..)
> 
> I've read both threads all the way through (granted, ours is, like, a bajillion times longer)...and that's my take...again, just _my_ take...
> 
> Theirs is under "Off-topic; General" if you haven't seen it...



Yes I have read it but you have to understand your attacking there home forum, I don't think that I would act much differently if you were attcking my home forum, also I think it's safe to say that dimensions is not for everyone and that some people are gonna have a natural disstain for this place.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Anyhoo, I'm not trying to fan the flames (I swear!), I just wouldn't feel particularly comfortable there myself...(admittedly, that _was _the only thread I actually read, but 'twas enough for me).
> 
> But to each his own...
> 
> God bless the internets!



Well I say don't judge a book by it's cover, I mean what do you have to loose? You never know you might like it over there


----------



## Jane (Feb 2, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Yeah I have a hard time feeling welcomed here to, I don't know why but theres just something about this place that puts me off, I think it's all the drama that goes on here.



You can always call people on drama. Doesn't mean you will win, mind you, but you have that ability.


----------



## CaitiDee (Feb 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Yeah, Dims is way more moderated ("censored," if you must)...but I think it has to be.
> 
> I only popped over to Curvage because of this flame-war sparked by Toot/Vomit/Whatever-His-Name-Is and was really put off by the misogynistic, ugly tone of the first several posts on their discussion of this whole dispute...("Fat, ugly whale" and "power-happy bitch" talk...yuck!)
> *
> ...



I utterly and completely agree with you on that. Even I have been put off by the underlying tone that ssbbw's and the like are too big. (Not that they're all like that...some happen to believe the bigger, the better.)


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 2, 2008)

Jane said:


> You can always call people on drama. Doesn't mean you will win, mind you, but you have that ability.



I'm sorry, not to sound rude but whats the point of that? Calling someone out on drama is just gonna lead to a fight which will just create more drama and I don't want to deal with that krap, I'm not the type of person who likes to argue over the internet to quote Austin Powers _''Thats not my bag baby''_, I think it's better to just ingore the drama when you can, let the kids play there game I say.


----------



## _overture (Feb 2, 2008)

You know, tbh, I really do believe that the threads on both forums should be locked. It does seem to be the case that neither will actually progress anywhere, everyone has their own individual opinion, and so no one will really gain anything from different views. IMO of course


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Yes I have read it but you have to understand your attacking there home forum




Well, yes...I suppose that _does_ happen when a troll comes along with bogus charts in an effort to create conflict..._not_ Curvage's fault, of course. It's unfortunate that this unpleasant back-and-forth occurred -- I suppose Mr. Vomit has enjoyed it immensely since he takes it as some kind of validation of his on-line celebrity in his sadly deluded state.

I also wanted to say (not to anyone in particular) that this really isn't a total free-speech zone...we _don't_ have unlimited rights to voice our opinions here as we do in general society -- because it belongs to _Conrad_. He owns it, pays for the bandwidth (the generous contributions of members not withstanding!), and he will be here devoting his time (without pay for his efforts) long after many have departed. So he gets to set the tone for the kind of community (ack -- the dreaded word again!  ) that he wants to maintain. It's a privilege, not a right, to belong here and the ultimate decisions are his. 

With regard to people accusing his mods of fascism and control-freakyness, I don't think he would entrust to them their responsibilities if they were not abiding by his rules...but that's been pointed out _ad nauseum_...

If Curvage does well with a minimum (or no) moderation, and the members feel comfortable with that, then good for 'em! This place is culturally a bit different, as everyone knows, and requires a different approach to maintain as much harmony and balance as is possible...of course, not everyone will be 100% happy, but I have yet to come across an online group with tens of thousands of members where that is the case...


That said, plenty of less-than-noble sentiments have been patiently tolerated here for a long time (just read through the old threads) and some of the worst offenders are still here -- and many have mellowed out and gotten better with time. I've seen lots of people spout off egregiously and unpleasantly; they offended people and then they pulled back, took a deep breath, did a little personal reflection, and were welcomed back. I've seen it quite a bit, so, no--most people _aren't_ censored or banned. You really have to be pretty crap to get your ass kicked outta here (or a fake, or a troll, etc.).

Oh, and just to address the issue of "cliques" for a moment (and this is a digression, FA Punk, and not directed at you) -- name me _one _large and diverse group of people where there isn't a natural tendency toward that...it isn't always pretty, but we're adults and have to come to terms with that; we have to fight the tendency toward "mob" mentality within ourselves and hopefully have some perspective to "turn the other cheek" (or at least be civil in disagreeing with it) when we encounter it in others. I mean, it's not like _I_ have a million best friends here -- I hardly know anyone! I'm not going to take it personally and get my panties in a bunch because I haven't been around as long and haven't yet formed as many ties as others have...I just keep plugging away and getting to know people a little more each day...time will take care of the rest. 

Anyway, at the end of the day, I'm glad you have _your _internet home, I have _mine_, east is east, west is west, yadda yadda and...I'm done.

_Pheww._ (Better get some lousy rep for this.  )


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Well I say don't judge a book by it's cover, I mean what do you have to loose? You never know you might like it over there



Heh..I might even find true love..


----------



## Shosh (Feb 2, 2008)

_overture said:


> You know, tbh, I really do believe that the threads on both forums should be locked. It does seem to be the case that neither will actually progress anywhere, everyone has their own individual opinion, and so no one will really gain anything from different views. IMO of course



Would that not validate their claim that Dims censors free speech then? 

A calm and rational discussion is taking place here, there is no need to lock this thread.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Heh..I might even find true love..



I wouldn't go that far I've met plenty of girls over at my home froum sadly none of whom are single or if they are live 3000miles away from me but will talk about my love life another day:happy:..lol


----------



## _overture (Feb 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Would that not validate their claim that Dims censors free speech then?
> 
> A calm and rational discussion is taking place here, there is no need to lock this thread.



How many of the 268 posts are calm and rational? I mean, roughly?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 2, 2008)

_overture said:


> How many of the 268 posts are calm and rational? I mean, roughly?



Most of those responding to this thread are doing so in a measured manner. I don't deal in statistics.
We are adults, we do not need to have this thread locked.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

_overture said:


> How many of the 268 posts are calm and rational? I mean, roughly?



Hmmm...I'd say, roughly, 67.83429%...

Quick -- we need another chart!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 2, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Well I say don't judge a book by it's cover, I mean what do you have to loose? You never know you might like it over there



What have I got to "loose"? The Hounds, of course!


LOOSE THE HOUNDS!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> What have I got to "loose"? The Hounds, of course!
> 
> 
> LOOSE THE HOUNDS!



Is this wehre we git to post pics of dogs in hts?? please please??


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> What have I got to "loose"? The Hounds, of course!
> 
> 
> LOOSE THE HOUNDS!




Gah...you crack me up, lady!


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 2, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> What have I got to "loose"? The Hounds, of course!
> 
> 
> LOOSE THE HOUNDS!




I thought the "dogs of war" were "loosed" while "the hounds" were "released?"


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 2, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> What have I got to "loose"? The Hounds, of course!
> 
> 
> LOOSE THE HOUNDS!



bring them on I own a shotgun!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is this wehre we git to post pics of dogs in hts?? please please??



Wutz happneded to yuor splelling skillz? YEour meking know sense!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 2, 2008)

Loose hounds..what is this...the sexuality board?....lock this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Wutz happneded to yuor splelling skillz? YEour meking know sense!



I've had waaay too much coffee today to be honest. I've been typing like this all day. Posts are taking me almost a half an hour just trying to go back and undo the mess. I decided to leave it that time 'cause the spelling made it look funnier, at least to me.


----------



## _overture (Feb 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Most of those responding to this thread are doing so in a measured manner. I don't deal in statistics.
> We are adults, we do not need to have this thread locked.


God, wow. I mean, I don't even know what to say to this. 

I just re-read quite a few of the last pages of this thread, and most of them were, well, mindless flaming.

Remember when a few people talked about feeling unwelcome in Dims?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've had waaay too much coffee today to be honest. I've been typing like this all day. Posts are taking me almost a half an hour just trying to go back and undo the mess. I decided to leave it that time 'cause the spelling made it look funnier, at least to me.




Oh sure, coffee it is then Lilly? Sure you have not been raiding the liquor cabinet lovey?


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

I think, all in all, we've done very well for a small island-nation.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Oh sure, coffee it is then Lilly? Sure you have not been raiding the liquor cabinet lovey?



HA! Oh nooooo. *giggles* I post only in Hyde Park when I've been drinking.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 2, 2008)

_overture said:


> God, wow. I mean, I don't even know what to say to this.
> 
> I just re-read quite a few of the last pages of this thread, and most of them were, well, mindless flaming.
> 
> Remember when a few people talked about feeling unwelcome in Dims?



Look mate, I just do not see what you are seeing. Put yourself in the mix, contribute and let people see who you are, and you may then feel a part of the community.

Everybody responds to new members in a different manner. Some like my good self believe in running an open house where anybody can wander in at anytime and pull up a chair and schmooze.
Others may need longer to get to know who a new person is before they feel comfortable interacting and bantering with them. I am an Aussie, we are culturally open like that.
Put in and ye shall receive in return.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey...c'mere...





...little closer...






...little closer...





*COMMUNITY!!!!*





I bet that pissed Overture off..


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 2, 2008)

_overture said:


> God, wow. I mean, I don't even know what to say to this.
> 
> I just re-read quite a few of the last pages of this thread, and most of them were, well, mindless flaming.
> 
> Remember when a few people talked about feeling unwelcome in Dims?




Seriously, Overture, people are just taking the piss out of you (I use that expression because I think I picked up on a British "accent" in your posts). 

It's all meant in love. 

We wub woo! :kiss2:

Be my fwend?


----------



## gtasaf (Feb 2, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey Andy, thanks for stopping by. AV has a history of causing problems; it's apparently the greatest joy in his life (what? Did they close freepers down or something? Usually he can be found skulking around there).
> 
> I've always felt like there's lots of room on the "internets" for all kinds of groups. Best of luck with Curvage. I'd love to lurk and see what you're all about, and maybe join in, but I don't want to have to register to do that. Is there any way to read without registering that I missed?
> 
> Anyhow, I wish you well. No hard feelings, just lots of empathy for having to deal with AV. We know how he is.



Unfortunately you must register to Curvage in order to read the boards - it is how our forum has been set up for as long as I can remember.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 2, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> I thought the "dogs of war" were "loosed" while "the hounds" were "released?"




You are Correct, Sir.

I stand corrected!

Spankings now?


----------



## Observer (Feb 2, 2008)

Never fear - this thread is being watched and read in case things spin out of control. B

But Susannah is correct - Why give an "I told you so" cudgel to critics? 

There's obviously still interest, so why suppress it as long as no one is violating the rules? And when interest is gone the thread will scroll off into oblivion of its own accord.

"He moderates best who moderates least." 

--- basic tenet authored by Conrad, Dimension's Webmaster


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> I thought the "dogs of war" were "loosed" while "the hounds" were "released?"



Actually, if I'm not mistaken, the dogs of war are let slip, not loosed.


----------



## T_Devil (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow! What a long thread! Do I have to read ALL the posts made to have an opinion or is it ok to respond to the orginal post? I have a dissenting point of view, but I don't want to get publicly thrashed for it (yes I do or I wouldn't be posting).

I have never heard of Curavge until now. Thanks to this thread, I'll check it out and see what all the hub bub is about. I'll see how many times I get banned over misunderstandings and miscommunications. I had a constant .... (_fear?_) apprehension about that. It's something that never really went away until I decided that being banned would only mean I didn't belong there in the first place.

I no longer fear being banned, but how a part of "the community" would I consider myself? I dunno. I've got some reputation cans under my name, but that's people who agree with things that I have said and/or believe in the points and statements I've made. So that helps.

I can certainly see how somone could detest this place. Right or wrong, people get banned over some pretty dumb shit and that feeling of rejection never really goes away (what else can I say? I've been there.). I continue to post here to spite myself (mostly in Hyde Park where the anger flows freely. Strong with the dark side that place is.)

So, I decided before I become some kind of "nationalist", I would take a trip over and see what's going on. If I like it, I'll add it in amongst boards I post at. If not, it's a flaming mass of suck to be forever ignored.

Kid yourselvs not though, if there ever was a "nationalist attitude" applied to message boards, I consider myself a Fat-Forms loyalist. They've had my back for almost 3 years. I hang out there because I'm a swell guy, everybody likes me. I come to Hyde park to vent my political and social angst. I stop by here every so often because a topic will catch my eye. I try to be nice, but that's for other people to interpret, not me. All I can be is honest

So, mind you, I'm not speaking ill of this place, just what my experience has been. I've had some pretty good experiences here and not so good experiences as well. They come and they go. I guess this post of mine didn't go anywhere, except that it's better to have an idea of what you are .disrespecting before you disrespect it.


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2008)

Lala, I moved away from our fair central coast to Montreal. It's snowing. I hear it's been raining cats and dogs in CA, but dang, it's at least twice as warm there than here. The snow is pretty, though. We had almost a foot last night. Anyway, just wanted to say "hi!" 


T_Devil said:


> I can certainly see how somone could detest this place. Right or wrong, people get banned over some pretty dumb shit and that feeling of rejection never really goes away (what else can I say? I've been there.). I continue to post here to spite myself (mostly in Hyde Park where the anger flows freely. Strong with the dark side that place is.)


Actually, very few are banned, and they are given a very, very long rope with which to hang themselves. The ones who are banned quickly are spammers, and then troublemakers who have been banned who have come back under another handle. Beyond that, You'll see some who put "Banned" under their name/handle, but they're not actually banned or they wouldn't be able to post.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Seriously, Overture, people are just taking the piss out of you (I use that expression because I think I picked up on a British "accent" in your posts).
> 
> It's all meant in love.
> 
> ...


Only if you get speech therapy for those R, L, and Y problems.


----------



## ripley (Feb 3, 2008)

THIS JUST IN

More people prefer apple pie.

Please...no flame wars.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 3, 2008)

ripley said:


> THIS JUST IN
> 
> More people prefer apple pie.
> 
> Please...no flame wars.




Damn! I'm a coconut cream girl, myself. Hey wait a minute...that means more for me, yay!!!


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2008)

ripley said:


> THIS JUST IN
> 
> More people prefer apple pie.
> 
> Please...no flame wars.



*mmmmmm..... floor pie.... :eat2:*


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 3, 2008)

I cannot believe you left off Key Lime pie, ripley!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 3, 2008)

Aaaaaaand..I see that, once more, the blackberry lovers were not invited to the table....pfffffft....thank gawd I still have my cherry.....errr.......the crusty cherry...errrrrr.........nevermind...I LIKE PIE....from the bakery........my GOD, this thread is a minefield....


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Aaaaaaand..I see that, once more, the blackberry lovers were not invited to the table....pfffffft....thank gawd I still have my cherry.....errr.......the crusty cherry...errrrrr.........nevermind...I LIKE PIE....from the bakery........my GOD, this thread is a minefield....


Blackberry? Sheesh, at least it got mentioned. nobody's even started talking about the iPhone.

-Rusty
Pie Different.


----------



## Friday (Feb 3, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm...coconut cream :eat2:


----------



## ripley (Feb 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Aaaaaaand..I see that, once more, the blackberry lovers were not invited to the table....pfffffft....thank gawd I still have my cherry.....errr.......the crusty cherry...errrrrr.........nevermind...I LIKE PIE....from the bakery........my GOD, this thread is a minefield....



My favorite is strawberry rhubarb, and it wasn't even included! Now THAT is unfair!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

ripley said:


> THIS JUST IN
> 
> More people prefer apple pie.
> 
> Please...no flame wars.





mango said:


> *mmmmmm..... floor pie.... :eat2:*





Chimpi said:


> I cannot believe you left off Key Lime pie, ripley!





mossystate said:


> Aaaaaaand..I see that, once more, the blackberry lovers were not invited to the table....pfffffft....thank gawd I still have my cherry.....errr.......the crusty cherry...errrrrr.........nevermind...I LIKE PIE....from the bakery........my GOD, this thread is a minefield....





Friday said:


> Mmmmmmmm...coconut cream :eat2:




Allright people, allright, the Cake and Pie Thread is over in Hyde Park. Could we try to stay on topic here please?   
Cake or Pie


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2008)

Sound clip.

How do you like pie _NOW?_


----------



## panhype (Feb 3, 2008)

CaitiDee said:


> I only read a few pages of this thread because ... well ... it just got to be too much "CRVGSX, DIMSRLZ." But that's just a tiny disclaimer.
> 
> That graph is probably incorrect, whether it meant to be or not. I actually do think Dims has far more members, active or not.
> 
> ...


Okay, it has been said many times: apples=>/\<=oranges

But i want to give you props for your post. For comparing the two boards but, unlike so many other posts here and on Curvage, not doing it in a machiavellist-painting-things-only-black-N-white style ('board A sucks, board B rocks').

Although having overlapping audiences, the core focus of both boards is different: Dim is mainly a board for discussions while Curvage mainly attracts people because of the pics and videos to be found or linked there. There is also overlap, in the posts, in the discussions, but that fundamentally different nature of the boards is relevant.

As to board rules, censoring etc - Dim being stricter/having more 'sensibilized' mods or however you want to put it: Again apples vs oranges, at least in my view. Dim CONSTANTLY hosts discussions about political, moral, religious, cultural issues, erotic fantasies etc etc. All potentially highly explosive. And sometimes things turned REALLY ugly. There's a long history of that. Conrad and the mods are aware of that risk. And quite understandingly, they try to intervene and stop such ruckus before things are going overboard. In other words, because of the higher concentration of such issues on Dim, there's a higher sensibilization on both sides: Things can blow up more easily. And the mods are more easily alerted and intervene in earlier stages of growing trouble.

A rather harmless example: A while ago there was an increasing amount of French bashing posts. Just one post would have been ignored by most. But it continued. So i entered the scene (i'm not French btw) and answered with some counter fire, not really hostile actually. But the overall spirit got a bit more tense. And that 'mini issue' got registered. On its next stage (which didn't happen - here's where my example ends) it might have become fierce. You see what i mean? On a board like Curvage a French bashing post most likely would have a way minor impact. That's why the mods on Dim have different filters and alert sensibilities.

A final thing: Of course Dim doesn't allow graphic content. From my understanding not because Dim is prude by nature. But rather because Dimensions, from its history, also has a socio-cultural agenda beyond just being a website - yes, Size Acceptance ! And graphical content is something that its natural enemies can use very easily for attacking and discrediting Dimensions. What they did in the past. In other words the graphical content rule looks more like a strategical than a moral decision, at least in my understanding.

Allrightee..... this turned out more like giving my 100 cents in general. Then just replying to you, Caiti. Didn't plan to write such a long reply LOL


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Allright people, allright, the Cake and Pie Thread is over in Hyde Park. Could we try to stay on topic here please?
> Cake or Pie


Thanks for the hat-tip!
The boards won't let me rep you but thanks!
-Rusty


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 3, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Damn! I'm a coconut cream girl, myself. Hey wait a minute...that means more for me, yay!!!




I'm a French Chocolate Silk pie kinda girl myself....but really...its pie...its all good.

(Blackberry cobbler.....anyone who has ever lived in Seattle [including myself]...where the berries are huge and sweet and growing wild everywhere...knows just how fine THAT is)



yes...I suck...I brought up pie...Im done now....sowwy.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Allright people, allright, the Cake and Pie Thread is over in Hyde Park. Could we try to stay on topic here please?
> Cake or Pie



Sorry...back to the original topic..ummmm.....would I rather vomit, or would I rather sneeze...was that the original topic? I say we get Conrad to open a new forum, just for these ' or ' issues....great idea...yes?..no?.....ummmmm..ok.

Now, where is my pie, with the cake chaser. I shall save both those babies from a burning building.


----------



## nocturnal33 (Feb 3, 2008)

i couldn't agree more. WOmen in this place circle the wagons whenever a stragner approaches and if one dosen't like you, the rest follow suit. 

VIVA LA CURVAGE ! ! ! ! !







Mica Vim Toot said:


> I've noticed a traffic migration away from Dimboards and I have more than just anecdotal evidence of this.
> 
> The Dimboards have new competition and over the past year the competition, Curvage, has overtaken Dimboards with a clear trend indicating this will continue.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 3, 2008)

nocturnal33 said:


> i couldn't agree more. WOmen in this place circle the wagons whenever a stragner approaches and if one dosen't like you, the rest follow suit.
> 
> VIVA LA CURVAGE ! ! ! ! !



I wonder why?


----------



## Observer (Feb 3, 2008)

Nah, no more fighting. 

The bakery themed-hijack is more in accord with the mood of the day. 

Anyone for pizza?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 3, 2008)

Observer said:


> Nah, no more fighting.
> 
> The bakery themed-hijack is more in accord with the mood of the day.
> 
> Anyone for pizza?





No.

Cheesecake now tho please.

Please?


PLEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEE?


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 3, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Cheesecake now tho please.
> 
> Please?
> 
> ...


This.

is it can be cheezcak tiem naow pls?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 3, 2008)

nocturnal33 said:


> i couldn't agree more. WOmen in this place circle the wagons whenever a stragner approaches and if one dosen't like you, the rest follow suit.
> 
> VIVA LA CURVAGE ! ! ! ! !





Aw..lookie...an emission, from Nocturnal...cute.







like that?...did I do good?


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 3, 2008)

nocturnal33 said:


> i couldn't agree more. WOmen in this place circle the wagons whenever a stragner approaches and if one dosen't like you, the rest follow suit.
> 
> VIVA LA CURVAGE ! ! ! ! !





"We don't serve your kind here!"


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 3, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> This.
> 
> is it can be cheezcak tiem naow pls?



Sure: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ainGwdBlbes


----------



## Observer (Feb 3, 2008)

That clip is PRICELESS! 

Bing Crosby and Louie Armstrong together at the Hollywood Palace on Vine St in Hollywood (I actually rememberr the place - don't know who the third guy was).


----------



## Paul (Feb 3, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> No.
> 
> Cheesecake now tho please.
> 
> ...



Will this suffice?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 3, 2008)

Observer said:


> That clip is PRICELESS!
> 
> Bing Crosby and Louie Armstrong together at the Hollywood Palace on Vine St in Hollywood (I actually rememberr the place - don't know who the third guy was).



Tyree Glenn, according to one commenter on the video.


----------



## Tina (Feb 3, 2008)

nocturnal33 said:


> i couldn't agree more. WOmen in this place circle the wagons whenever a stragner approaches and if one dosen't like you, the rest follow suit.
> 
> VIVA LA CURVAGE ! ! ! ! !


Yeah, we tend to avoid stragners. We like friendly strangers, though.

PFFFFFT!!





Another county heard from. Sorry, but your post is like a fart in the wind, dude.

Good gravy, Paul, I want that one!!


----------



## ripley (Feb 3, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> No.
> 
> Cheesecake now tho please.
> 
> ...





So, I hate to be incendiary here, but what exactly *IS* cheesecake? Besides divine and my favorite thing.

It has cake in the name, but you cut it like a pie!



THIS is the real burning issue here, folks.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 3, 2008)

And then there is...Boston Cream Pie.....:shocked::shocked::shocked:...which is a .....




CAKE!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness....leave it to me to TOTALLY MISS THIS DAMN THREAD UNTIL NOW :doh:


Anyhoo..........I just had to go take a look see at his "wondrous site", ready to be made into meat on a spit and the first thing I get is a log on page. Across the top it says "Curvage More Cushion for the Pushing". 

Holy Cow...no wonder that guy was saying all the MEN go there. That log in page scared off this chick and I bet I'm not the only one :blink:


Have fun fellas


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> So the OP doesn't like strong, intelligent and dynamic women moderating the boards? They should just shut up and get with parading their bodies and be done with it right?
> 
> To the OP, you don't like it?
> 
> Tough titties mate.




Wow...sounds like what I just told someone on YIM about this subject:

I get to meet smart women at dims
if all the p**sies that feel threatened by that move on to curvage
that doesn't sound like a bad thing to me


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 3, 2008)

nocturnal33 said:


> i couldn't agree more. WOmen in this place circle the wagons whenever a stragner approaches and if one dosen't like you, the rest follow suit.
> 
> VIVA LA CURVAGE ! ! ! ! !



Dimensions loves stragners and the women here are like WHOA. :doh::smitten: Not all of the fellows wear suits.

Regarding this thread, I don't think Dimensions posters have any problem with Curvage - we're just dissing the place to annoy the O.P. Vomit/Vim Toot, who was an old timer troll posting under a new name. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Will this suffice?




*knocks RV out of the way to steal her cake* :wubu: :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 4, 2008)

I am cheesecake. :eat1:

Hear me roar. :bow::huh:


----------



## Tina (Feb 4, 2008)

No one can hear you, Santa, since you're in someone's belly.


----------



## panhype (Feb 4, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> ... stragner ...



Is he somebody like .... um.. Wagner? Beathoven?


----------



## imfree (Feb 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow...sounds like what I just told someone on YIM about this subject:
> 
> I get to meet smart women at dims
> if all the p**sies that feel threatened by that move on to curvage
> that doesn't sound like a bad thing to me



The beginning of wisdom for a man, second only 
to the fear of God, is when he begins to 
appreciate a woman for her intelligence and 
character more than he appreciates her 
physical appearance. Interacting with you, 
GEF, and all Dim's gals, on an intellectual level
makes my life rich. A p**sy can go to other
boards and forums, but if he does, he misses a
real opportunity for character growth here.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 4, 2008)

I have managed to have a fair amount of wisdom pumped into my brain without actually having a fear of god...and hope to accumulate more, whilst also not having a fear of a god.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 4, 2008)

panhype said:


> Is he somebody like .... um.. Wagner? Beathoven?


Dude here said it first.


nocturnal33 said:


> WOmen in this place circle the wagons whenever a stragner approaches and if one dosen't like you, the rest follow suit.


And--don't you know? A stragner is a stranger who straggles. A straggling stranger. A stragner. Who may or may not create symphonies.


----------



## imfree (Feb 4, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I have managed to have a fair amount of wisdom pumped into my brain without actually having a fear of god...and hope to accumulate more, whilst also not having a fear of a god.



I can respect that, too. If a person does not believe in God,
it is still wise to appreciate another person for intelligence
and character, rather than just physical appearance.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 4, 2008)

imfree said:


> I can respect that, too. If a person does not believe in God,
> it is still wise to appreciate another person for intelligence
> and character, rather than just physical appearance.




Sigh.



You spoke of the _beginning of wisdom_ as being _recognizing a god exists_. Either thats a platitude, or you genuinely believe its necessary to believe in god in order to be wise.


Sooooooooooooooooo much more to say on your original post, but that would just get me in trouble.



Carry on....


----------



## imfree (Feb 4, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The fear of God is the beginning of wisdom" is just a bible verse and further discussion of the verse and the topic of
wisdom are not suitable for this thread, so I will not 
continue.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 4, 2008)

imfree said:


> "The fear of God is the beginning of all wisdom" is just a bible verse and further discussion of the verse and the topic of
> wisdom are not suitable for this thread, so I will not
> continue.




ah! A platitude then.




Alright....alright...I will let it go, lest I be seen a bully (or rather, more of one).


Kisses,
One of them bitches in the wagons.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2008)

Jane said:


> Will you marry my son and do whatever is necessary? Please?



YES! Yes, I will. I need a MIL who understands the importance of being assertive.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 4, 2008)

I took a look over at Curvage, and I'll say this much: Some of the women on this site might state that they're not _into_ fat guys. But I can't imagine anyone saying (in response to a picture of a guy's belly):


> This is gross lol, i hate fat men, it dosnt look good on them at all !


I mean...WTF? Not to say that there aren't _some_ FFAs over there...but the comment was downright malicious, and someone would have called her on it by now over here.

-Qit


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 4, 2008)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I took a look over at Curvage, and I'll say this much: Some of the women on this site might state that they're not _into_ fat guys. But I can't imagine anyone saying (in response to a picture of a guy's belly):
> 
> I mean...WTF?
> 
> -Qit




Very true.....and why? Because there is a culture of manners here that can be pushed riiiiight to the edge (see me, above) but never to the point of name calling and nastiness like that.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 4, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Very true.....and why? Because there is a culture of manners here that can be pushed riiiiight to the edge (see me, above) but never to the point of name calling and nastiness like that.


Indeed.

-Qit


----------



## imfree (Feb 4, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> ah! A platitude then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words, Red Velvet. You are a lovely
person, you're great to interact with, and you 
challenge me to think. I really do regard you highly.
Have a verbal hug, too.


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> YES! Yes, I will. I need a MIL who understands the importance of being assertive.



I'll tell him "I done found you a wife." LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2008)

Jane said:


> I'll tell him "I done found you a wife." LOL



I was telling a certain fellow last night, "I want a child more than I want a husband." 

"But won't the kid need a strong male figure?"

Silence followed until he realized he was lucky I didn't hold him down and eat his eyes.


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I was telling a certain fellow last night, "I want a child more than I want a husband."
> 
> "But won't the kid need a strong male figure?"
> 
> Silence followed until he realized he was lucky I didn't hold him down and eat his eyes.



Lucky SOB that he is.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 4, 2008)

Peeks out from under rock and asks, "what is curvage"?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2008)

Jane said:


> Lucky SOB that he is.



Very lucky. See, I'm a good woman. I cook. My only rule is I get to wreck his kitchen and he gets to clean it.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 4, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Peeks out from under rock and asks, "what is curvage"?



Well, it's just a little ol' online forum where men can fap free of hen-pecking and moderation by a group of neo-fascist, power-mad women...or so I'm told.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 4, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Well, it's just a little ol' online forum where men can fap free of hen-pecking and moderation by a group of neo-fascist, power-mad women...or so I'm told.




Now shut up and show me your arse, feminazi.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 4, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Now shut up and show me your arse, feminazi.



Tits or GTFO


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2008)

What's become of this place? All these nattering hens yelling that they're people.


----------



## Observer (Feb 4, 2008)

Nattering? I haven't heard that word since Spiro Agnew's days! Remember?

"Nattering nabobs of negativism."

And then he wound uip getting in trouble and had to resign - makling way for Gerald Ford (a genuinely nice and honest guy) to become President.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 4, 2008)

* practices my head jut/bob *

oooo, look, candy corn


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * practices my head jut/bob *
> 
> oooo, look, candy corn



Sorry, couldn't find an apple shaped one. 

View attachment bbchicken.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 4, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Now shut up and show me your arse, feminazi.



Oh, I'll show you mine arse...as long as you fulfill the "tea and crumpets" part of our bargain...


----------



## mossystate (Feb 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Sorry, couldn't find an apple shaped one.






ha....get back to finding one that looks like me.....there has to be a full-bellied chicken out there.........heh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> ha....get back to finding one that looks like me.....there has to be a full-bellied chicken out there.........heh


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 5, 2008)

ok...there's belly...and then there's......completely round.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Mossy's gonna _love_ it.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think Mossy's gonna _love_ it.




Ha.

Yer kinda a sick little monkey, arencha?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 5, 2008)

Mossy actually visited this thread...typed out a message...erased....left....have now been dragged back....that chicken is quite the likeness of me....except, my breasts are not that high....not even close...and, where are my nipples....* panics *


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 5, 2008)

You people have me googling fat chickens...I think I need to step awaaay from the computer.. 

View attachment pic-puz1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^Now THOSE chickens are hot......


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 6, 2008)

Every time I read the title to this thread I laugh.

The OP is rather a fool.


----------



## Observer (Feb 6, 2008)

Now now, since he's now gone, banned and unable to respond and prove your point please let's be nice and not call names!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 6, 2008)

Observer said:


> Now now, since he's now gone, banned and unable to respond and prove your point please let's be nice and not call names!



Ah..has he?

kay....


Well then....properly scolded, thanks!


----------



## KekeDillard (Feb 8, 2008)

well i just checked outr curvage and its more of a "adult" site i don't see how you can put the 2 sites in the same boat. over there looks like stalker haven i wouldnt post my pics there


----------



## BBW Northwest (Feb 10, 2008)

Two words: Open archives!

Dims does not make you register to read posts, only to reply to them.

I wonder how many "lookie-loos" there are on the other board who register solely to see what's going on?

I prefer a community where only people who want to be an active participant have to register. The rest of the numbers are dead weight. (No pun intended!)


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 10, 2008)

You have to have an account to view attached pictures as well...so I bet that causes MANY people to join....to lurk for pics and never post.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 10, 2008)

I am henceforth defecting to Scurvage, the website for men who want to feed their paramours everything but fresh fruits and vegetables. I-C <PI> it is the future of FA-dom! :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 10, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I am henceforth defecting to Scurvage, the website for men who want to feed their paramours everything but fresh fruits and vegetables. I-C <PI> it is the future of FA-*dom*! :doh:



Just wanted to correct a typo, if I may Ernest...

As you said, Scurvage " is the future of FA-_dumb_!":bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 10, 2008)

Cleavage replacing Dimensions. The future meat Beaver and Wally. Pa, meet kettle. :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 11, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Ah..has he?
> 
> kay....
> 
> ...




Ohhh Damn!!! and me without my paddle....lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 11, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Cleavage replacing Dimensions. The future meat Beaver and Wally. Pa, meet kettle. :bow:





hahaha, shouldnt that read...Meet my slow cooker? although eating the wildies of the world, um, no thanks...lol...( i was just so pained to write i dont eat beaver, lmao)


----------



## Victim (Jul 17, 2008)

I get on Curvage chat and just get ignored. Nobody even says hi. It is a pic/video site and I don't see much else to it.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 17, 2008)

KekeDillard said:


> well i just checked outr curvage and its more of a "adult" site i don't see how you can put the 2 sites in the same boat. over there looks like stalker haven i wouldnt post my pics there



That was my impression as well- a lot of gawking at stolen pics.


----------



## Smite (Jul 17, 2008)

I go to Dims because I don't feel seedy after visitng it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, curvage is just a picpost place, and seems mildly hostile to anything above the "average" BBW. Much better places to be found, iMO.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm always a little surprised when I hear about other sites. I guess after I found dimensions I never felt the need to journey anywhere else. And I'm glad about that.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 17, 2008)

For those who don't know....this thread was started months ago by an old (now banned) troll looking to stir things up. Just saying. I'm with Laura....hate seeing it dredged up again.


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2008)

There are no bad feelings between the two boards, and evidently, there is a certain amount of crossover. Gossips will gossip; troublemakers will try to cause trouble, but it's all a tempest in a teapot, manufactured by an idiot who was banned long ago (and banned from both boards, I might add...). 

This thread is closed.


----------

